# 2007 Ergon Grip Line Up.



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*2007 Ergon Product Line Up.*



Click the photo to go to the English format of the Ergon website.

Also, stay tuned, as early 2007 will mark the launch of our NEW PRODUCTS!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*A peek at the pack...*










Using the central Flink® ball joint, the carrying system is no longer coupled to the backpack itself. It allows almost unrestricted movement of the upper body and relocates the center of gravity of the load to the hips. Pressure is steadily and equally distributed onto the shoulders which is very gentle on the back. This ingenious system allows a totally new and highly comfortable carrying sensation. The backpack stays firm in every situation, preventing undesired slipping on climbs, on technically demanding or downhill. The carrying system is shaped differently for men and women according to the gender-specific differences in body shape - the backpack is available with carrying systems in two sizes, making it adjustable to different body heights. The backpack can be individually customized for varying back lengths. The BD1 and BD2 have differing carrying loads. Both models have a sophisticated design and feature many sensible, innovative details.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

That pack looks kinda neat, but all I can think of when looking at that ball joint is how much it could hurt (as a single concentrated contact point) when I flip or fall and crash land on my back.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The joint itself does not contact the riders body. Only the shoulders and back lumbar area are touched by the pack. This pack is pretty cool. I rode with it on a trip of to Germany back in October and was blown away. As a solo endurance racer myself, I have worn many packs. This packs made my jaw hit the floor with amazement. It's soooooooo hard to put into words how freaky this pack is. Trust me, you have to see/use it to believe it. Also, oddly enough, the packs works better the more weight you have in it. I am sure this will be a big hit with those who like to spend all day out on epic rides and those who do multi-day racing like Trans-Alps or Trans Rockies.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

But where are the green grips with bar ends that someone posts here regularly? I want them!

Wombat


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Wombat said:


> But where are the green grips with bar ends that someone posts here regularly?


They will be available for 2007. They are just not in the ad that is running in Bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

i saw some ergon grips at an lbs recently. they seemed really comfortable. Are there any dissadvantages?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> i saw some ergon grips at an lbs recently. they seemed really comfortable. Are there any dissadvantages?


You just need to find the rip grip for your style of riding.

If you are doing general XC style riding look no further than the Performance, Race, and GX grips.

If you like to get freaky on the bike and do some downhill'n, free riding, or really steep riding I would look into the Enduro's. The Enduro's allow for lots of hand movement on the bar and maximum grip for throwing the front of the bike around.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ERGON said:


> You just need to find the rip grip for your style of riding.
> 
> If you are doing general XC style riding look no further than the Performance, Race, and GX grips.
> 
> If you like to get freaky on the bike and do some downhill'n, free riding, or really steep riding I would look into the Enduro's. The Enduro's allow for lots of hand movement on the bar and maximum grip for throwing the front of the bike around.


I ride mainly XC, but i just don't want to think about my grips if i do try something "freaky" the odd time.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> I ride mainly XC, but i just don't want to think about my grips if i do try something "freaky" the odd time.


You'll be fine running any of the grips then. I would stay away from the Enduro's if your mostly rage'n XC. I might suggest the Race grips or wait till late Feb for the ultra sweet GX grips.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ERGON said:


> You'll be fine running any of the grips then. I would stay away from the Enduro's if your mostly rage'n XC. I might suggest the Race grips or wait till late Feb for the ultra sweet GX grips.


the reviews on this site seem very positive. i will consider a pair for next season. i got lots of time to think about it.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> the reviews on this site seem very positive. i will consider a pair for next season. i got lots of time to think about it.


I suggest getting to a shop that stocks them. Then you can get your hands on them before you ever buy them. The packaging allows you to get a good feel for them.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ERGON said:


> I suggest getting to a shop that stocks them. Then you can get your hands on them before you ever buy them. The packaging allows you to get a good feel for them.


as mentioned, i did see them in a shop, that is what made me interested in them. i have seem them on the internet before, but i became interested when i put my hand around one of 'em.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*pulled the trigger*

Today i went and picked up a pair of P1W grips. Like many other guys have mentioned, the P1M, is pretty big, and is a lot to get your hand around. They feel really good sitting on the bike, but i need to wait to give them a ride review. That may not happen too soon, since we got a bit of an ice storm today.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> Today i went and picked up a pair of P1W grips.


Cool!

Just for everyones FYI, for 2007 we are dropping the "W" label from the smaller diameter grips. For 2007 the grips will be simply labeled small and large. We will have a small disclaimer that the smaller grips will work best for women.

Cheers!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

*still no adult-size bar ends*

I was hoping the carbon bar end would have been a reasonable size, seeing how the "mens" grip is pretty much the biggest grip around, it makes sense you'd have a bar end that would fit an adult's hand. I thought maybe you guys kept the ends so small to save weight with the metal bar ends.

I have the "race" model (with the Mg bar ends). Really sucks that the best grips on the market have among the worst ends.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

I recently used the Ergon R2M for a 24hr event. These were graciously loan to me by the Ergon Distributor here in South Africa.

all I can say is that these grips are the real deal. There is none better. Over a very rough course I suffered absolutely no numb fingers or tingling palms nothing. Just pure comfort and control hour after hour.

Sold into the idea for life. 

now If only I can get them to loan me the Back pack for the Cape-Epic....


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Joules said:


> I have the "race" model (with the Mg bar ends). Really sucks that the best grips on the market have among the worst ends.


Currently, the bar end used on the "race grips" and the new GX grips use the same size barend. This is the largest that we will offer for 2007. If the demand becomes high enough, we will look into a larger barend for 2008.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

So, when do we expect 'em to be out in the market? I'm inferring from my readings around late Feb, right? Even for the GX1 & BD1? 

In a nutshell: difference b/w BD1 from BD2. TIA! 

BTW, says in your website, the GX2 model weights in at 34lbs... Well, how about GX1?

Thanks! More power!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Onie said:


> So, when do we expect 'em to be out in the market? I'm inferring from my readings around late Feb, right? Even for the GX1 & BD1?


You are correct.



Onie said:


> In a nutshell: difference b/w BD1 from BD2.


In a nutshell the difference between the BD1 and BD2 is that the BD2 has more cargo room and a larger hydration bladder. The BD1 is more for shorter rides or endurance racing. The BD2 is great for all day freerides in the mountains.



Onie said:


> BTW, says in your website, the GX2 model weights in at 34lbs... Well, how about GX1?


GX 1 weighs: 135g
GX 2 crabon weighs: 185g
GX 2 mag. weighs: 238g


----------



## offroadzen (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is a review I just found of P1M grips from ERGON:

http://www.altdirt.com/cms/component/option,com_magazine/func,show_article/id,35/Itemid,36/


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

The grips look realy comfortable but realy heavy too. I don't know if the weight weenie in me would let me try those over light weight foam grips.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> The grips look really comfortable but really heavy too. I don't know if the weight weenie in me would let me try those over light weight foam grips.


If you are looking at something lighter in weight, look towards the *GX line* of grips. They are a ton lighter than the Performance and Race grips. Also, keep in mind that the grips are designed to have function also. We strive to find the happy median between light weight, performance, and comfort.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

The 34 gr weight mentioned is that the whole grip or just the bar end pice?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> The 34 gr weight mentioned is that the whole grip or just the bar end pice?


That would be the carbon bar end only. Here are the weights of the entire GX line
GX 1: 135g
GX 2 carbon weighs: 185g
GX 2 mag. weighs: 238g


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> You are correct.
> 
> In a nutshell the difference between the BD1 and BD2 is that the BD2 has more cargo room and a larger hydration bladder. The BD1 is more for shorter rides or endurance racing. The BD2 is great for all day freerides in the mountains.
> 
> ...


ERGON, do you have any exact data about bladder sizes?
It seems that i'll have to buy GX2 carbon in Germany - they will not be offered here in Poland;(


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> ERGON, do you have any exact data about bladder sizes?
> It seems that i'll have to buy GX2 carbon in Germany - they will not be offered here in Poland;(


Bladder sizes are as follows...
BD-1 Men's: 4 liters
BD-1 Women's: 4 liters

BD-2 Men's: 5 liters
BD-2 Women's: 5 liters

As for availability of the GX in Poland, I am unsure at this moment. I am in the USA doing some work for Ergon. I'll check for you though. Stay tuned...


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Bladder sizes are as follows...
> BD-1 Men's: 4 liters
> BD-1 Women's: 4 liters
> 
> ...


As always - prompt and acurate:thumbsup: 
These backpacks had a very good quick review in last german Mountain Bike.
I have checked with polish distributor and he said they could order them for me....in august:madman: 
i mean, how stupid can you get???


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> As always - prompt and acurate:thumbsup:
> These backpacks had a very good quick review in last german Mountain Bike.
> I have checked with polish distributor and he said they could order them for me....in august:madman:
> i mean, how stupid can you get???


the GX2 I mean


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Availability right now is very vague. I am told by Ergon in Germany that all the new products (GX grips, Packs, and gloves) are to be ready for consumer consumption in mid to late Feb. But, then again, the way this industry is, that could change. I am sorry, I cannot give you, or the rest of the cycling community an exact date.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Availability right now is very vague. I am told by Ergon in Germany that all the new products (GX grips, Packs, and gloves) are to be ready for consumer consumption in mid to late Feb. But, then again, the way this industry is, that could change. I am sorry, I cannot give you, or the rest of the cycling community an exact date.


yeah, I know there's no point for the dealer not to sell these to me but August? man this is like 8 months from now. I could walk to ergon headquarters and back in that time. or cycle twice.
btw, do you have any info about gloves? pics, approx. pricing etc?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> btw, do you have any info about gloves? pics, approx. pricing etc?


Gloves are as follows....

*HM1*
All mountain cycling glove for men and women. Perfect ﬁt, high ﬂexibility, as little padding as possible, but as much as necessary, optimal compatibility with Ergon grips. The innovative clasp allows for an individual width adjustment and for optimal ﬁt. Speciﬁc cut for the female and male hand. 
MSRP in USA: $39.95 (men's and women's)

*HT1*
Touring glove for men and women. Perfect ﬁt, high ﬂexibility, as little padding as possible, but as much as necessary, optimal compatibility with Ergon grips. The innovative clasp allows for an individual width adjustment and for optimal ﬁt. Speciﬁc cut for the female and male hand. 
MSRP in USA: $32.95 (men's glove)
MSRP in USA: $29.95 (women's glove)

Ergon gloves have two different kind of padding on the palm area. The medium padding stretching from the inside to the outside thenar muscle protects the sensitive nerves of the hand. Additional thin padding is provided in the area of the sensitive finger joints. In order to prevent wrinkling, both gloves are equipped with predefined offset positions. Due to the v-shaped FlexPalm design, the glove fits perfectly even during grasping movements. As proportions between finger length and hand width differ greatly, the gloves are not closed in the wrist area, but on the back of the hand. The innovative clasp allows for an individual width adjustment and for perfect fit. The gloves are available in specific cuts for men and women. The HM Series is designed for all mountain usage, the T Series as a touring glove for trekking and fitness bikers.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Gloves are as follows....
> 
> *HM1*
> All mountain cycling glove for men and women. Perfect ﬁt, high ﬂexibility, as little padding as possible, but as much as necessary, optimal compatibility with Ergon grips. The innovative clasp allows for an individual width adjustment and for optimal ﬁt. Speciﬁc cut for the female and male hand.
> ...


last question: prices for backpacks


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> last question: prices for backpacks


BD1: $139.95
BD2: $159.95
Prices are in USA Dollars.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> BD1: $139.95
> BD2: $159.95
> Prices are in USA Dollars.


thanks a lot Ergon:thumbsup: 
i'll wait for your info of how to get all these in Poland


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

I absolutely love my p1's. I've been in 3 different shops lately and had someone working there who made them and where did I get them. Now that I just installed twist shifters, you better believe I'm getting the new twist-friendly kind. Awesome products!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

crazylax42 said:


> I absolutely love my p1's. I've been in 3 different shops lately and had someone working there who made them and where did I get them. Now that I just installed twist shifters, you better believe I'm getting the new twist-friendly kind. Awesome products!


Thanks!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy Sh1t, are you guys planning on killing someone  That's some serious water carrying capabilities there and hence a lot of weight. What made Ergon decide to go 4 & 5 litre and no 3L? I'm curious since I have a CB MULE which carries 3L and I find it more than enough, even down here in the Caribbean where it's either hot or hotter. This is on extended 5-6 hour trip with a bottle or two on the frame as I find I don't think I could physically carry more weight than 3L of water, tools, pump, tube, food, med kit, raincoat in my Hydration pack.



ERGON said:


> Bladder sizes are as follows...
> BD-1 Men's: 4 liters
> BD-1 Women's: 4 liters
> 
> ...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Holy Sh1t, are you guys planning on killing someone  That's some serious water carrying capabilities there and hence a lot of weight.


Yes, that is a lot of room for cargo, and a large bladder to carry hydration. It may seem like a lot, but these packs that we will offer perform best when loaded up. Keep in mind, you don't have to fill the entire bladder up full all the time.

All the people (racers, dealers, testers) have said the packs "shine" best when loaded down. The packs will give the feel that you are not carrying as much weight as you are. It's pretty mind blowing, actually. I, personally, feel this will be one of our hottest product this year....and beyond.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll second the comment made about more weight in the pack to have it perform to perfection. I was over to meet with Ergon in Germany back in October, and got a chance to ride with the pack. The product developer loaded up the pack with a bunch of crap in his car to simulate a heavy weight load. Once we hit the trail, I was *AMAZED* at how the pack feels like it is floating / hovering off your back. It's hard to explain in words. You just need to try it to truly appreciate how crazy-nuts this pack really is.


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

That BD1\BD2 looks interesting; I've got a mule and 3litres isn't enough.

When will the rucksacks be hitting the UK; what price and who is the distributor?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

toons101 said:


> When will the rucksacks be hitting the UK; what price and who is the distributor?


*Availabiity of packs*
TBA ( we are hoping late Feb.)

*Price, in USA Dollars*
BD1 $139 USD
BD2: $159 USD

*UK Distibutor*
Fine-ADC
S4 Bush House
Edinburgh Technopole Science Park
UK-EH26 0BB Edinburgh/ United Kingdom


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Guess I'll have to wait till August to get my hands on one and see what they're like - hope that Mtn High will have them maybe by then.



ERGON said:


> Yes, that is a lot of room for cargo, and a large bladder to carry hydration. It may seem like a lot, but these packs that we will offer perform best when loaded up. Keep in mind, you don't have to fill the entire bladder up full all the time.
> 
> All the people (racers, dealers, testers) have said the packs "shine" best when loaded down. The packs will give the feel that you are not carrying as much weight as you are. It's pretty mind blowing, actually. I, personally, feel this will be one of our hottest product this year....and beyond.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Real life pics....*

Here are the pics from a online story on the German site Bike Sport News. If you can read German, HERE IS THE LINK


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll have to give ya on that they look real nice. If you're looking for a test subject down in the Caribbean just drop me a PM  After yesterday's 6 hours in the saddle _( and that's just the first "long ride" in my training for the LT100)_ I think I might be needing one of them there 4 or 5L jobs.



ERGON said:


> Here are the pics from a online story on the German site Bike Sport News. If you can read German, HERE IS THE LINK


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Yes, that is a lot of room for cargo, and a large bladder to carry hydration. It may seem like a lot, but these packs that we will offer perform best when loaded up. Keep in mind, you don't have to fill the entire bladder up full all the time.
> 
> All the people (racers, dealers, testers) have said the packs "shine" best when loaded down. The packs will give the feel that you are not carrying as much weight as you are. It's pretty mind blowing, actually. I, personally, feel this will be one of our hottest product this year....and beyond.


Great! I hope it's already February! LoL! 



KERKOVEJ said:


> I'll second the comment made about more weight in the pack to have it perform to perfection. I was over to meet with Ergon in Germany back in October, and got a chance to ride with the pack. The product developer loaded up the pack with a bunch of crap in his car to simulate a heavy weight load. Once we hit the trail, I was *AMAZED* at how the pack feels like it is floating / hovering off your back. It's hard to explain in words. You just need to try it to truly appreciate how crazy-nuts this pack really is.


Sounds promising! CoOL!


----------



## michmtb (Sep 25, 2005)

I have been considering these grips for some time, and the new lightweight model is calling. I am curious how well suited they are for singlespeeding. I spend about 50% of my time standing and 50% sitting. Any issues there? Seems like you may have to make a sacrifice. Any SS riders using them?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

michmtb said:


> I am curious how well suited they are for singlespeeding. I spend about 50% of my time standing and 50% sitting. Any issues there? Seems like you may have to make a sacrifice. Any SS riders using them?


The GX grips, as with all the Ergon "paddle" style grips will be fine for single-speeding. I have numerous guys locally riding ridged single speeds with them, and have heard no complaints.

Also, Dejay Birtch, a well known single-speeder does very well using them. Riding a single-speed should not be your buying factor.

If you have other questions please ask.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*GX and GripShift*

It looks like the GX series is compatible with GripShift, if that the case? Are the little barends removable? And one more question: is there a GripShift version of the Enduro?
thank you!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Davide said:


> It looks like the GX series is compatible with GripShift, if that the case?


The GX Series is NOT a Griptshift designed grip. It is designed to be used with Shimano STI and trigger shifters. Could you use it with Gripshift? Yes, but keep in mind it will take up a lot of bar space



Davide said:


> Are the little barends removable?


No. With the GX series you either buy with....or ....without the barend.



Davide said:


> And one more question: is there a GripShift version of the Enduro?
> thank you!


No, not at this time.


----------



## rpt (Aug 19, 2006)

anyone using the ergon grips with a carbon handlebar - any problems?


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

rpt said:


> anyone using the ergon grips with a carbon handlebar - any problems?


why should you have any??
as long as you use inlays at the ends of your bar and the producer allows use of bar ends, there is no issue. beware of apropriate torque though. I use R1 with RaceFace Next LR and no problems at all. you might want to use some fitting stuff for carbon-alloy connections. it allows to keep torque reqiured to hold the grip on the bar to a minimum.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rpt said:
 

> anyone using the ergon grips with a carbon handlebar - any problems?


All of the Ergon grips work with carbon bars. Just make sure you follow the bars manufac. torque specs. I personally, run the R2 on a carbon FSA flat bar.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

now all you need to do is make quality saddles and we'll be sittin' pretty (no pun intended)


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

crazylax42 said:


> now all you need to do is make quality saddles and we'll be sittin' pretty (no pun intended)


Working on it


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Working on it


and when you think it will be ready???
looks like if they're under 250g I will go Ergon all the way
I tried to contact ergon headquarters about polish distributor but no response
I'm trying to buy GX2, BD1& HM1 and none of them will be available here is there any other way to buy them???


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> and when you think it will be ready???
> looks like if they're under 250g I will go Ergon all the way
> I tried to contact ergon headquarters about polish distributor but no response
> I'm trying to buy GX2, BD1& HM1 and none of them will be available here is there any other way to buy them???


Right now, I have no date for availability for the saddle. I am not even going to throw a date on the table, cause I have not heard. When I know...you'll know. I am heading over to Ergon world headquarters in mid-Feb. I'll see what I can dig up.

The dist. in Poland is....
*BIKEMAN
ul. Samolotowa 4
03-984 Warszawa/ Poland*

Keep in mind that this is the dist. to retail shops. I am not sure who in your area carries Ergon, but maybe try the local bike shops or an online retailer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> The dist. in Poland is....
> Hope this helps.


Well...it doesn't
That's the distr. that gave me mid.August date for the GX2 and a no-can-do for BD and gloves.
If you are trying to spend 119+129+60 Euro on grips, backpack and gloves and noone is interested, than you just go somewhere else, right?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> Well...it doesn't
> That's the distr. that gave me mid.August date for the GX2 and a no-can-do for BD and gloves.
> If you are trying to spend 119+129+60 Euro on grips, backpack and gloves and no one is interested, than you just go somewhere else, right?


I am not sure what to tell you. The products you want are not out yet. Keep in mind that availability of product is based on supply and demand.

Here in the USA they are shooting for late Feb for public consumption. As for the rest of the World....I personally do not know, but I will look into it.. Is it an option for you to buy from a retailer outside of your country? That might be the best bet.

In mid-Feb I will be at Ergon, and the feedback that I received via MTBR from riders across the planet will be brought up for discussion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

What is the msrp for each of the new grips? It looks like they are listed in the original post, but it's too small to read correctly. Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

NardoSS said:


> What is the msrp for each of the new grips?


Here are the suggested USA prices on some the new 2007 Ergon product...

Ergon BD1 Backpack: $139.95
Ergon BD2 Backpack: $159.95

Ergon Gloves: $29.95 - $39.95 (price depends on style, ie: long finger, short finger, etc)

GX1: $39.95
GX1 Team green: $39.95
GX2 Magnesium: $59.95
GX2 Magnesium Team green: $59.95
GX2 Carbon: $119.95
GX2 Carbon Team green: $119.95


----------



## Shin-Chan (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi
I am interested in the new 2007 Ergon products and i want to know where can i find the products in Spain. 
Do you know if there is a Dealer ?

Thank you very much


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Shin-Chan said:


> I am interested in the new 2007 Ergon products and i want to know where can i find the products in Spain. Do you know if there is a Dealer ?


According to my 2007 Ergon distributor list (I am located in the USA), there is NO distributor in Spain. I will check into it though....

As far as a place to get Ergon in Spain....
I'll check for you.

Stay tuned.


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

Will there be an all black version of that saddle? 

That thing is ugly


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

TiRyder said:


> Will there be an all black version of that saddle?
> 
> That thing is ugly


I assume there will be a all black one. The only one I have personally seen was the proto-type version, which is the one used in the photo shoot above. When more details become available on the saddle I 'll post something up. Should know a bunch more in mid-Feb.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> I assume there will be a all black one. The only one I have personally seen was the proto-type version, which is the one used in the photo shoot above. When more details become available on the saddle I 'll post something up. Should know a bunch more in mid-Feb.


maybye this pic will be of any help


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*2007 Ergon Product Update*

Just got back from 2 weeks over in Germany and Mallorca. I had a chance to get the details of the new products coming out. Right now, Ergon is expecting the new packs, and GX grips to be consumer ready in late March. There is a good chance that they might show up a bit earlier than expected also. :thumbsup:

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Forgot to post this...*

Here is a picture of the new Team Issue GX grip with carbon bar ends. These are pretty rare right now. I was only able to bring one pair back to the States with me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So am I seeing right, is the bar end piece a bit longer than the previous MAG R2's? Just curious as I find the bar end piece on my MAG R2's a bit short/small for my mits and was thinking of buying the non bar end version and just running them inboard a bit more w/ a set of bar ends I like. Oh and how do you keep the bar end bits all nice and new and not all scratched up ?



ERGON said:


> Here is a picture of the new Team Issue GX grip with carbon bar ends. These are pretty rare right now. I was only able to bring one pair back to the States with me.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

LyNx said:


> So am I seeing right, is the bar end piece a bit longer than the previous MAG R2's?


The carbon bar end is the same shape and length as the mag bar end found on the Race grips.

On a similar note...
On my last day in Germany I sat down with the product developers to pound out some ideas on new bar end sizes and shapes. Most likely will not come to production till 2008.

Here is another view...


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

ERGON said:


> I assume there will be a all black one. The only one I have personally seen was the proto-type version, which is the one used in the photo shoot above. When more details become available on the saddle I 'll post something up. Should know a bunch more in mid-Feb.


Past midst of Feb, any news particularly its weight? Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Onie said:


> Past midst of Feb, any news particularly its weight? Thanks!


I inquired about the saddle. The product developers are still "tweeking" the design. So, I have no weight for you yet. And, the saddles availability is looking to be down the road.

As far as other products go...the new grips, gloves, and seat post are set to debut soon.


----------



## KC_Lounger (Mar 1, 2007)

*Shops in Kansas City area*

Can you tell me the closest place that will have the GX2s when the come out?

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

KC_Lounger said:


> Can you tell me the closest place that will have the GX2s when the come out?


Chris,

I do not know what shops exactly will have access to them. But, its a good bet a lot of the shops on this list will be able to get them. LBS's that deal with QBP, BTI, and Hawley will have the ability to get you the Ergon grip line up. QBP is based out of Minneapolis, so it's safe to say a lot of LBS's get their product here since it is close.

There will be some online retailers carrying the grips when they are available...
Performance Bike
REI
Bikeman
Plus, many, many more

Also, coming soon will be the Ergon USA website. This will allow the consumer to by direct from the website.

Stay tuned. When I know....you'll know.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## KC_Lounger (Mar 1, 2007)

I also heard that the GX2 grips are smaller grips correct? In the past I had been told to purchase the smaller size (formerly called womens) if you had a medium to small sized hand.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

KC_Lounger said:


> I also heard that the GX2 grips are smaller grips correct? In the past I had been told to purchase the smaller size (formerly called womens) if you had a medium to small sized hand.


Correct. The GX line is a race grip, so to save some weight, it mimics the smaller diameter found in the small / womens grips.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

How well do the grips work with twist shifters? I have a set of 05 grips on my hardtail (with trigger shifters) and I love them. On my squishy though, I use twist shifters and I'd like the comfort or Ergon grips.


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

_R1MRND__Identical to the R1M grips, but developed and adapted in length and diameter for twist shifters. Grip is flush with the twist shifters. _
*424 002 25 Rohloff® / Nexus® / DualDrive*

Hi Jeff,

I copied the above from the ergon site. Does this mean that the set will come with a left side full length grip and a right side twister grip?

I run a Rohloff and would love to be able to order like this rather than have to order two sets of grips.

Also, any plans to do the GX1 or GX2 in twist, or better yet, "Rohloff" lengths?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

zorg said:


> How well do the grips work with twist shifters?


They will work just fine. Just make sure you get the grips that are designed for use with the "twisties". I personally, do not have "twisties", so I cannot give you first hand experience. On the other hand, *Dave Harris*, one of our USA athletes does run "twisties", and loves them. It's all personal preference.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

TiRyder said:


> Does this mean that the set will come with a left side full length grip and a right side twister grip?


 Yes.



TiRyder said:


> Any plans to do the GX1 or GX2 in twist, or better yet, "Rohloff" lengths?


As of right now....no. Why? Because the grip is currently very minimalist. There is not much more material to remove. We are going to see how the GX line does this year, and if the demand is high enough, move forward with you request.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

ERGON said:


> They will work just fine. Just make sure you get the grips that are designed for use with the "twisties". I personally, do not have "twisties", so I cannot give you first hand experience. On the other hand, *Dave Harris*, one of our USA athletes does run "twisties", and loves them. It's all personal preference.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Perfect, I'll get the LBS to order them then.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Update...*

Here is an updated picture of the GX2 Carbon grip.
It will be making its way to LBS shelves come late March.
Weight on this set up is a petite 176 g.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## KC_Lounger (Mar 1, 2007)

Besides weight can you tell me the differences between the magnesium and carbon grips, do the both have the same strength and so on? Is the carbon more likely to crack or fracture?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

KC_Lounger said:


> Besides weight can you tell me the differences between the magnesium and carbon grips, do the both have the same strength and so on? Is the carbon more likely to crack or fracture?


Only difference is material used (carbon vs mag.), price, and overall weight.

Shape of the bar ends on both GX models is the same.

Durability is not a factor. It's just like buying anything carbon (carbon bar, seatpost, frame, etc.)...as the purchaser, you know that carbon is technically more fragile if put in the right situation.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## KC_Lounger (Mar 1, 2007)

Yea, my only fear with the carbon is that I ride in an extremely rocky area. Weight isn't much of a factor, at least until I drop a few pounds, so mag looks like the way to go for me.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

KC_Lounger said:


> ...so mag looks like the way to go for me.


That sounds like the best route for your situation.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

On the models with integrated bar-ends, can the bar-end angle be adjusted independently of the grip's angle?


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> On the models with integrated bar-ends, can the bar-end angle be adjusted independently of the grip's angle?


yep, that's the whole point


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*Ergon is kidding right...?*

Okay so I just saw that the GX 2 with carbon ends is retailed at $119.95!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have lost your damn minds!


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Here is an updated picture of the GX2 Carbon grip.
> It will be making its way to LBS shelves come late March.
> Weight on this set up is a petite 176 g.
> 
> ...


When should we expect these to be available through Performance?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> When should we expect these to be available through Performance?


 On the information I am getting from Ergon in Germany, I would expect to start seeing them online and at LBS in and around the first part of April 2007.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

bozizle said:


> Okay so I just saw that the GX 2 with carbon ends is retailed at $119.95!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have lost your damn minds!


Funny, you say this, cause some of us at Ergon said the same thing during product development. But once it was explained how intense and costly it is to produce these grips it sunk in. It's a premium product at a premium price point. Look at it in terms of bicycles....We have $200 bikes....and $5,000 bikes. This grip is not for everyone...only for those looking for the absolute best products available. That is what we had in mind while developing this.


----------



## CraigD426 (Mar 9, 2007)

I've been interested in a set of Ergon grips for quite a while now, but I've noticed in previous posts, a trip to an LBS for a hands on feel is recommended. Is there any way to find out where an Ergon dealer is near me, the web site only lists European dealers. I live in Ocala, Fl by the way. Thanks


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

CraigD426 said:


> I've been interested in a set of Ergon grips for quite a while now, but I've noticed in previous posts, a trip to an LBS for a hands on feel is recommended. Is there any way to find out where an Ergon dealer is near me, the web site only lists European dealers. I live in Ocala, Fl by the way. Thanks


Right now your best bet is to call you LBS. Any shop that deals with QBP, Hawley, BTI, or Todson can get them. Based on your location most LBS's in your area most likely get from Hawley. Just call around.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## fueleater (Dec 27, 2006)

I just got me a pair of Ergon grips for my Woodstock 707. You know what's weird, I used to get wrist pain when I rode, but since I've installed the grips pain is gone!


----------



## db-raven (Jun 1, 2004)

*R1M/R2M grips*

I may have over looked it in the thread, if it was stated, but what is the weight of the R1M and R2M grips? I looked for it online but had trouble finding the specs. Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

db-raven said:


> ...what is the weight of the R1M and R2M grips?


*
R2 M (Magnesium):* 316g
*R1 M (Alu):* 282g


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> *
> R2 M (Magnesium):* 316g
> *R1 M (Alu):* 282g


Ergon, who sales backpacks in US? I am considering BD1 and BD2. When will they be available?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> Ergon, who sales backpacks in US? I am considering BD1 and BD2. When will they be available?


I do not have that info yet. The packs are not available yet....but should be soon. When I know, I'll make sure to post something. Sorry, I can't be more specific...cause I just don't have any hard numbers.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

I was just told by a Performance tech rep that they won't be carrying the new Ergon grip lineup (GX-2 specifically). I don't necessarily trust the guy with whom I talked (sounded like he was pretty disinterested in his job), but is this true? I have a discount for Performance that I'd like to use to purchase these grips.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> I was just told by a Performance tech rep that they won't be carrying the new Ergon grip lineup (GX-2 specifically). I don't necessarily trust the guy with whom I talked (sounded like he was pretty disinterested in his job), but is this true? I have a discount for Performance that I'd like to use to purchase these grips.


 Interesting. I will check into my sources. They have been really good about stocking our products. I will see what they plan to stock this year. Ultimately, it's their final call.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Interesting. I will check into my sources. They have been really good about stocking our products. I will see what they plan to stock this year. Ultimately, it's their final call.


Thanks.


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

I'm looking forward to checking out your booth at the Sea Otter, and I can't wait for your new grips to become available!

I was wondering if you could tell me if there is much of a difference in feel/comfort between the 2007 GP1 and the GX1 grips? I am a bit of a weight weenie, so obviously I would like the lighter GX1. However, I have put my hands around your MP1 and WP1 grips at a local REI and they feel great! Is there a noticeable difference from GP1 to GX1?

Also, do you happen to have the weight of the small GP1 grips? (I'm guessing around 170 grams)

Thanks


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Taz8 said:


> I was wondering if you could tell me if there is much of a difference in feel/comfort between the 2007 GP1 and the GX1 grips? I am a bit of a weight weenie, so obviously I would like the lighter GX1. However, I have put my hands around your MP1 and WP1 grips at a local REI and they feel great! Is there a noticeable difference from GP1 to GX1?
> 
> Also, do you happen to have the weight of the small GP1 grips? (I'm guessing around 170 grams)
> 
> Thanks


The GX grips will be similar in diameter to the Womens (now called Small in 2007) grip. Also, the "paddle" on the GX grips is a little bit smaller....very minimalist to save weight.

As far as weights go....
P1 Large: 208 gr
P1 Small: 172 gr
GX 1: 135 gr

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry was endless dribble, they have them listed under barends 



ERGON said:


> Interesting. I will check into my sources. They have been really good about stocking our products. I will see what they plan to stock this year. Ultimately, it's their final call.


Haven't talked to anyone, but noticed that Jenson isn't/doesn't have the bar end versions in stock and sem to be clearing out what they do have left OR maybe it's QBP that doesn't have the stock. Would like to know as I'd surely like either another set of MAG R2's or the newer version _(if there's one that's as big or bigger)_


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Interesting. I will check into my sources. They have been really good about stocking our products. I will see what they plan to stock this year. Ultimately, it's their final call.


Any word on this?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> Any word on this?


My contact for distribution to retailers in the USA is out of office till after Sea Otter. I'll try to find something out at Sea Otter...and then post something up. Thanks.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Will any of your products (grips in particular) be available to purchase at the Sea Otter?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Nifty, I'm going to try a set of these this season--dunno for sure which ones yet. I've had a lot of chronic trouble with my hands and I'm currently dealing with tendonitis and the early stages of carpal tunnel in my left wrist and osteo-arthritis in my right thumb, which I broke a few years ago! I get very sharp pains, numbness, and painful twinges when I ride for any extended time--and I love riding for extended times!  

I've found that straight, minimal-sweep bars seem to make it worst (though Cane Creek ergo bar ends help a bit) so I'm running a set of On One Mary bars on my FS (the sweep angle seems to help a good bit, though I find 'em a bit wide) and a set of DirtDrops on my hardtail, which also seems to work pretty well. Would a set of the Ergons--any particular model-work well with the Marys? Or would their shape (maybe the one's with bar ends) make a return to more conventional bars preferable? (I'll stick with gel bartape on the DD's for now!) 

I have medium/small hands--I'm not a big guy anyway--so prolly the smaller one's would be best, eh? 

I showed a pic of last year's Ergon grip to my Occupational Therapist and she thought they might be helpful because they have more surface area to distribute pressure and vibration to a wider area of one's hand. Sounds worth a try...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Taz8 said:


> Will any of your products (grips in particular) be available to purchase at the Sea Otter?


You bet!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

SteveF said:


> Would a set of the Ergons--any particular model-work well with the Marys? Or would their shape (maybe the one's with bar ends) make a return to more conventional bars preferable?


Will the work? Yes. But keep in mind it's a personal set up, and that the Ergon grips are designed to work on a flat bar. But, I do have a guy here in town that is trying such bar/grip combos. I have e-mailed him to see if he'll post something here. I, personally, have not run such a combo so cannot give you straight up feedback



SteveF said:


> I have medium/small hands--I'm not a big guy anyway--so prolly the smaller one's would be best, eh?


 Yes, the smaller grips would better suit your needs in this situation.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

SteveF said:


> Nifty, I'm going to try a set of these this season--dunno for sure which ones yet. I've had a lot of chronic trouble with my hands and I'm currently dealing with tendonitis and the early stages of carpal tunnel in my left wrist and osteo-arthritis in my right thumb, which I broke a few years ago! I get very sharp pains, numbness, and painful twinges when I ride for any extended time--and I love riding for extended times!
> 
> I've found that straight, minimal-sweep bars seem to make it worst (though Cane Creek ergo bar ends help a bit) so I'm running a set of On One Mary bars on my FS (the sweep angle seems to help a good bit, though I find 'em a bit wide) and a set of DirtDrops on my hardtail, which also seems to work pretty well. Would a set of the Ergons--any particular model-work well with the Marys? Or would their shape (maybe the one's with bar ends) make a return to more conventional bars preferable? (I'll stick with gel bartape on the DD's for now!)
> 
> ...


Steve, I've put Ergons on both Jones bars and Marys. With the severe sweep and the huge wings of the Ergons, it makes for a most comfortable perch.

I'd suggest trying it. I have a set of Marys that I'm trying to find the time to put on my own bike, but also am waiting to get a non bar end set of grips in stock. I'm sold overall on the product and find the mags to offer a few positions. Even on a 5 degree bar, I can always find one that is comfy.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Funky bars + Ergons = Love!*



SteveF said:


> ........ Would a set of the Ergons--any particular model-work well with the Marys? Or would their shape (maybe the one's with bar ends) make a return to more conventional bars preferable? (I'll stick with gel bartape on the DD's for now!)
> 
> I have medium/small hands--I'm not a big guy anyway--so prolly the smaller one's would be best, eh?
> 
> I showed a pic of last year's Ergon grip to my Occupational Therapist and she thought they might be helpful because they have more surface area to distribute pressure and vibration to a wider area of one's hand. Sounds worth a try...


I have a setup using the new Origin 8 Space Bar (read: Mary knockoff) and I am using the Ergon E1L grips on it. These are the "enduro" grips, which are multi-shaped and "rounder" than the other grips in Ergon's line. So far, I really like the combination. The E1's are very comfortable. I can't ride any traditionally shaped grip without pain and numbness happening within about ten minutes of riding, but these E1's have been great.

I also use the "regular" Ergon grips on other bikes. I am going to mount some old P1's that I have on Titec H-Bar's and put that on my single speed. I see no reason why you can't run any Ergon grip without the bar ends on something like a Mary or H-Bar if you want to.

Lastly: I also have a bike with 17 degree sweep Salsa Moto Ace bars and have the R1's on it with the Magnesium bar end. Even with the extreme sweep, the bar ends don't "stick out" so you could go that route too.

Whatever you choose, the Ergon's should work great. I love mine and wouldn't ride without 'em. (with the exception of my dirt drop bikes, which I use with gel pads like you do)

Good luck!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks, fellas! (Hi FJ!) I look forward to trying these grips, and I will try them on the Mary bar to see how I like that. I can always go back to something more conventional if it seems warranted...

Steve


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

*Availability*

April's a 1/3 over, any idea when the GX series will be available in the U.S.?


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

zorg said:


> Perfect, I'll get the LBS to order them then.


Got them and did my first ride with them last Sunday. They're great. They're not as good going downhill as a regular grip, but it's minimal and more than offset by the additional comfort the rest of the ride.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> April's a 1/3 over, any idea when the GX series will be available in the U.S.?


A small batch of GX's made it's way into the USA...about 300 pairs. I know one of our distributors (QBP) has them in stock. Please check with your LBS about ordering them.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ergon R2M for Rohloff users*

Jeff

Any idea about the weight of the Ergon grips for Rohloff users? I am trying to track them in the UK, but it is not easy though

ps. building bike for your desired specification takes ages... :madmax:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> Any idea about the weight of the Ergon grips for Rohloff users?


R2 M-T Nexus Grip Race Men: 303 gr.
R1 M-T Nexus Grip Race Men: 271 gr.
P1 M-T Nexus Grip Performance Men: 190 gr.

R2 W-T Nexus Grip Race Women: 272 gr.
R1 W-T Nexus Race Women: 236 gr. 
P1 W-T Nexus Grip Performance Women: 165 gr.

Hope this helps....

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Jeff, 

Thanks for the weights - it is very helpful. Could you explain me what is the difference between R1M and R2M grips? 

Regards


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> Could you explain me what is the difference between R1M and R2M grips?


R2 barend is magnesium, It's lighter in weight from the R1's alumn. barend, and also has more barend to grab onto.

Personally, I am all in favor of the R2 barend, It has smoother edges and fits the entire hand while sprint/climbing.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Typo*

Hey Jeff, ther's a typo on that page in the description of the MR2 "wist shifters" 


ERGON said:


> R2 barend is magnesium, It's lighter in weight from the R1's alumn. barend, and also has more barend to grab onto.
> 
> Personally, I am all in favor of the R2 barend, It has smoother edges and fits the entire hand while sprint/climbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

Nice meeting you briefly during the downpour at the sea otter! 

Was wondering if you could keep us posted on the availability of the GX grips in the US? I know that you and the guys had mentioned June, but if you happen to hear of anything earlier or later, it would be awesome.

Thank you.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought a pair of P1M's for my bike and loved them. Then I got a pair of the P1W's for my Wife and hey, they fit my hands better so now they are on my bike. 

P. S. Don't tell my Wife her grips are my grips, it might give her PMS.

Beanman


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone tried to run Ergon grips with Cane Creek ergo barends?


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

Taz8 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Nice meeting you briefly during the downpour at the sea otter!
> 
> ...


I think I missed something. I thought QBP already had them for distribution (300 pairs according to a previous post). Is that not true? That would expalain why neither my LBS nor any online retailers can get them, yet.

Why the delay? Is there a problem w/ the design?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> Why the delay? Is there a problem w/ the design?


There was an outter ring diameter issue mostly with Easton bars. It made it hard to get on. We have fixed the issue. Grips are slated for June.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Is the June time-frame for all GX grips, or just certain ones?

I've been trying to order a pair of GX1s, and haven't been able to find any from my preferred sources (Bikeman.com, Universalcycles.com).


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Is the June time-frame for all GX grips, or just certain ones?


All GX grips. Like mentioned earlier....some made it into the States, but have outter ring diameter issues.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> All GX grips. Like mentioned earlier....some made it into the States, but have outter ring diameter issues.


Is there any info about backpacks and gloves? and saddles?
I found nice catalogues of Ergon products in both german Bike and MountainBike. But still no products in the US?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

krolik said:


> Is there any info about backpacks and gloves? and saddles?
> I found nice catalogues of Ergon products in both german Bike and MountainBike. But still no products in the US?


Packs and Gloves are due out in July. Saddle is an 2008 product.
There is now a 2007 Ergon USA catalog....just started giving it away at Sea Otter.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

My apologies if I missed this earlier in the thread, but will the GX1 grips come in just one size or will they be offered in small and large as well?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Taz8 said:


> My apologies if I missed this earlier in the thread, but will the GX1 grips come in just one size or will they be offered in small and large as well?


One size only....small


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*you need to show how to mount these*

I am running a set of ergon grips on my main training bike and am very happy and impressed with their performance. However, I initially had them on backwards as there is NO indication in the packaging or your website about which way to put them on. Cognitive Ergonomics.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*When?? Where??*



ERGON said:


> *
> R2 M (Magnesium):* 316g
> *R1 M (Alu):* 282g


Ok! So now you've convinced me that the cost is worth the weight savings. Saving 1/2 a pound between the 2 grips in the GX2 Carbons vs. the R2 Mag's is worth the $120. I love my ergons but if I can save 1/2 a pound I'm all over it. Now, when do they become available? I am in San Jose, Ca and I couldn't make it ot the See Otter so I didn't get to test them. Are they coming to a LBS soon? A online retailer? I need them badly!!!  Let me know so I can get them asap!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> Now, when do they become available? Are they coming to a LBS soon? A online retailer?


There are some GX1 floating around the USA. We had a shipment come in...but there is a outside diameter issue. This problem, causes tight fits with certain bars....mostly Easton. We caught the issue, and are now fixing it. The new date for 100% availablity in the USA is June 1. If you are not running Easton bars, then you might be able to fine some floating around. Have your LBS check with their distributors.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

What is the weight of the GR2 Carbons? Are they available?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> What is the weight of the GR2 Carbons? Are they available?


You mean the GX 2 carbon? If so, it's June 1
GR2 uses a magnesium barend.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*???*



ERGON said:


> You mean the GX 2 carbon? If so, it's June 1
> GR2 uses a magnesium barend.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Really? That's not what the catalog says, unless I'm not reading it right!?:winker:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> Really? That's not what the catalog says, unless I'm not reading it right!?:winker:


The latest USA catalog is located HERE FOR DOWNLOAD.
We talked about producing that grip back in October...it hasn't been talked about since.
I will look into it though to confirm.

Jeff
ErgonUSA


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*???*



ERGON said:


> You mean the GX 2 carbon? If so, it's June 1
> GR2 uses a magnesium barend.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Really? That's not what the catalog says, unless I'm not reading it right!?:winker:


----------



## imapodaddy (Sep 15, 2003)

We got some Ergon Grips we're trying out on our site. Check it out. 
http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/04/21/ergon-grips-installed/

RL


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*300 grips*

So when can we expect a big shipment of these grips?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

bozizle said:


> So when can we expect a big shipment of these grips?


 June 1



bozizle said:


> So you mentioned QBP might have some but the availability was 300 to the US...is that a joke or what....I know it's great German thinking and design but maybe someone should update them on logistics and distribustion of a product...you guys have demos and all this hoopla and still can't get them in the states by the end of April. Sounds like someone overseas isn't doing a good job at figuring out the market.


 We are doing demos of product that is available...no GX....no packs. The only product that came into the States in a small batch was the new GX grip. Once we found out there was a OD issue with certain branded carbon bars, we stopped shipping them into the USA. So, now we have fixed the issue, and the new batch of grips is set to land on US shores on June 1.

Thanks for understanding.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a set of WP-1's but I'm thinking about switching back to grip shifters--the triggers are too hard on my thumb! Can the WP-1's be trimmed an inch or so or do I need to pony up for a set of twist-shift specific Ergons?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

SteveF said:


> I have a set of WP-1's but I'm thinking about switching back to grip shifters--the triggers are too hard on my thumb! Can the WP-1's be trimmed an inch or so or do I need to pony up for a set of twist-shift specific Ergons?


Yeah, you can cut them down. Many people have gone that route.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

Woooa, Is GE1 team available to market?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

dragonq said:


> Woooa, Is GE1 team available to market?


It will be....prolly around June 1

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Yeah, you can cut them down. Many people have gone that route.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Jeff,

Is it possible to cut down the GX1 as well?

I'm running a 1x9 with a twist grip, so I need a full width left grip and a shorter (cut down) right grip.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

fritZman said:


> Is it possible to cut down the GX1 as well?


Yeah, that would be fine. I have an XTERRA athlete who is doing this with success.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

*enduro grips*

Hey Jeff,

Has anyone cut down the enduro version of the ergon grips?

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

dhz said:


> Has anyone cut down the enduro version of the ergon grips?


Not that I am aware of. Out of all of our grips....the Enduro is prolly the last you would want to cut down.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

Jeff,

Thanks for the answer. One more question.

Can the bar-ends be independantly removed from the grips on the GX2?

I'd like to use a pair of GX2 on my flat-bar CX bike, but for CX racing I'm not allowed to have anything protruding forward on the bars.

It would be really cool to have a set of GX2 (trimmed down as I require), and to be able to remove JUST the bar-ends for CX racing season.

Thanks


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

fritZman said:


> Can the bar-ends be independantly removed from the grips on the GX2?


No. The reason being is that GX2 grip is locked onto you bar with one bolt. This bolt is in the barend. So, you need the grip and barend together in order for it to stay put.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Yeah, that would be fine. I have an XTERRA athlete who is doing this with success.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Jeff, I asked this question earlier in the thread and was told that it was a bad idea to cut down the grips.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> Jeff, I asked this question earlier in the thread and was told that it was a bad idea to cut down the grips.


There is nothing that says you can't cut down our "paddle" style grips. We just don't recommend it. The reason the XTERRA athlete cut his down is because he runs gripshift an we currently do not offer this as a finished product.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## zippo (Apr 29, 2005)

*GX1 Team Editions???*

I wrapped my hands around the GX1's at Granny Gear's 24 Hours of Vail Lake (Temecula) and they felt great. Where can I buy a pair of the GX1 Teams (green)?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

zippo said:


> I wrapped my hands around of GX1's at Granny Gear's 24 Hours of Vail Lake (Temecula) and they felt great. Where can I buy a pair of the GX1 Teams (green)?


Look for them online and at your LBS on/near June 1

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

dragonq said:


> Woooa, Is GE1 team available to market?


What's the difference between the GE1 and the E1 besides the colors?

Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> What's the difference between the GE1 and the E1 besides the colors?


 No difference. The "G" was added to the name to i.d. it as a grip. So for all the grips in 2007, you will see the letter "G".

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Jeff.

i know you get this question a lot but let me try as well.

no LBS where i live that carry your products so the only option is the On-Line retailers
so can you please give a list of the ones that carry the grips and can internationly sell tham.
I am in Jamaica so the US retailers are the ones i'm after.

Thanx.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

poppy said:


> ...the only option is the On-Line retailers so can you please give a list of the ones that carry the grips and can internationly sell tham.


Here is the list I have so far...
Performance Bike
REI
Jensen USA
Price Point
Cambria
Bikeman
Colorado Cyclist
Beyond Bikes

I am sure you could also do an online search and come up with a few more.

Hope this helps you!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

You are fast :thumbsup: 

Thanx


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Jeff,

Do you know the thread/pitch and length of the bolt used on the clamp for the GX1 grip?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Jeff,

Do you know the thread/pitch and length of the bolt used on the clamp for the GX1 grip?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Edit: 5/21/07*



Cheers! said:


> Do you know the thread/pitch and length of the bolt used on the clamp for the GX1 grip?


 The bolt used is a 10mm M4 with a standard DIN912 thread.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## str3ss (Apr 1, 2007)

The Ergon grips look great. Does any one remember these? http://tinyurl.com/36t6xg

This line up is totally taking me back to the old BMX days, rocking the Unobtanium.

Good stuff!


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

*availability date*

Is June 1st still the expected availability date?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> Is June 1st still the expected availability date?


 Yes, still for GX. July 1 is ETA on packs.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeff,

You are The Man for putting up with all of this "How 'bout now? Right meow?" questions re: the GXs :thumbsup: 

I'll be hooking up a set when they roll in... A question for you though - I've come to love using Hope Grip Doctor bar end plugs for protection (and, yes, bling). Are the GXs compatible with the Hopes? If not, do the Ergon grips all come with a set of bar end plugs?

Also, while I have the floor here, what gloves do you recommend using (until the Ergon gloves are widely avaialble, of course!)? Just wondering what you've heard from the team and users for favorite glove flavors.... I currently use some Speshy BGs, but it sounds like they are not a good match for Ergon grips. True?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Chris130 said:


> Are the GXs compatible with the Hopes? If not, do the Ergon grips all come with a set of bar end plugs?


 I just checked out Hope's website. I don't see why you couldn't use them with Ergon grips.



Chris130 said:


> Also, while I have the floor here, what gloves do you recommend using (until the Ergon gloves are widely avaialble, of course!)? Just wondering what you've heard from the team and users for favorite glove flavors.... I currently use some Speshy BGs, but it sounds like they are not a good match for Ergon grips. True?


I have seen all sorts of gloves used with Ergon grips. Pearl Izumi and Fox are among the more popular. This is totally a personal thing....so pick your pleasure.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeff,

Thanks for the info.

Can you please tell me how long (end to end) the GX-1 grips are?

Thanks in advance, Chris


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Chris130 said:


> Can you please tell me how long (end to end) the GX-1 grips are?


 You are looking at just a hair over 5 inches. If you want to get super technical about it....about 5.2 inches.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

ERGON said:


> You are looking at just a hair over 5 inches. If you want to get super technical about it....about 5.2 inches.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Perfect!

Thanks - just wanted to make sure they were ~standard. Can't wait to get my set on order!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## stratmosphere (May 22, 2007)

It's June. Gimme those carbons!!!!!! -Pete


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

stratmosphere said:


> It's June. Gimme those carbons!!!!!! -Pete


Yes, I know it's June. And as the rest of us....you'll have to keep holding your breath. Sorry. Hoping July....mid to late July.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ghosthound (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry, i just found this thread and that backpack looks awesome!! just some questions... does it support camelbak bladders or any kind of integrated hydration packs? also, where can we buy these?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ghosthound said:


> sorry, i just found this thread and that backpack looks awesome!! just some questions... does it support camelbak bladders or any kind of integrated hydration packs?


Bladders similar in shape to the one in the picture below will fit in the sleeve designed inside the pack. If your current bladder isn't that shape....you can just stick it in the empty space in the pack



ghosthound said:


> also, where can we buy these?


These will be available at most bike shops, and major online retailers such as Performance Bike and REI. These should start showing up in the USA around July 1.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ghosthound (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm... looks like a camelbak bladder _should_ fit but we shall see... I cant wait to try it on for myself!


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

*Rohloff Grips question,*

I asked my shop to get me a pair of - GP1 for Rohloff thinking it comes as one short for the shifter side and a regular size for the other (make sense for this application !? ).
I just got E'mail from them saying it is not the case and this option is short grip on both side, meaning i have to buy another pair in order to have a normal grip on the other side....

so Jeff can you please let let me know what is the reality here  

Thanx,


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

poppy said:


> I asked my shop to get me a pair of - GP1 for Rohloff thinking it comes as one short for the shifter side and a regular size for the other (make sense for this application !? ).
> I just got E'mail from them saying it is not the case and this option is short grip on both side, meaning i have to buy another pair in order to have a normal grip on the other side....
> 
> so Jeff can you please let let me know what is the reality here
> ...


 I am not sure as to the availability in the States for that combo. It is a choice, as seen here on the Ergon website. Let me check for you.....

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*GX Update.*

The entire GX project is being put on hold until September where we will re-launch the project with a completely improved product. This re-launch will be at Interbike 2007. At this time GX ship dates will be confirmed to distributors and retailers. The delay is a combination of numerous things: design, production, and USA customs. As mentioned in earlier posts, there are a few 100 pairs of GX's on store shelves in the USA. If you buy, or have bought one these pairs, and have any issues what so ever with it, please contact me on MTBR or call Ergon USA at 1-877-57-ERGON

More on the Ergon GX webpage

Sorry for any confusion.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

ERGON said:


> The entire GX project is being put on hold until September where we will re-launch the project with a completely improved product. This re-launch will be at Interbike 2007. At this time GX ship dates will be confirmed to distributors and retailers. The delay is a combination of numerous things: design, production, and USA customs. As mentioned in earlier posts, there are a few 100 pairs of GX's on store shelves in the USA. If you buy, or have bought one these pairs, and have any issues what so ever with it, please contact me on MTBR or call Ergon USA at 1-877-57-ERGON
> 
> More on the Ergon GX webpage
> 
> ...


I didn't notice your presence here until just now. A few months ago I bought your R1M grip/bar end combo. It's a great product :thumbsup: , but man, I can't even imagine something being more over packaged. I know you've got to get peoples' attention in the stores, and things have to be displayed to be seen, but I'm not sure if I spent more on the grips or the packaging.


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*wtf*



ERGON said:


> The entire GX project is being put on hold until September where we will re-launch the project with a completely improved product. This re-launch will be at Interbike 2007. At this time GX ship dates will be confirmed to distributors and retailers. The delay is a combination of numerous things: design, production, and USA customs. As mentioned in earlier posts, there are a few 100 pairs of GX's on store shelves in the USA. If you buy, or have bought one these pairs, and have any issues what so ever with it, please contact me on MTBR or call Ergon USA at 1-877-57-ERGON
> 
> More on the Ergon GX webpage
> 
> ...


Okay so first they were delayed because of issues with Easton bars to July which is already late in the season to release your new products (along with everything else) Then you have another recall agin so it's basically a 2008 line up now? I never though Germans would have a problem engeniering a product so much....especially rubber grips....pretty sad from a business view..


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

bozizle said:


> Okay so first they were delayed because of issues with Easton bars to July which is already late in the season to release your new products (along with everything else) Then you have another recall agin so it's basically a 2008 line up now? I never though Germans would have a problem engeniering a product so much....especially rubber grips....pretty sad from a business view..


There never was a recall....just a cancellation of the current production. Two issues came about after the first batch made it to USA soil: bar diameter issues with an array of different bars(mostly Easton carbon and certain Ti bars) and minor delamination on the "paddle" of the grip. Both these issues came about as we started getting the grips into the hands of some of our athletes in the USA and Europe. Our athletes were doing 12 hour, 24 hour, and epic rides....when the issues started to surface.

The production process is very, very complicated. First we were told June....then July.....then early August. Because of the uncertainty of an arrival date in the USA, we have decided to just relaunch the product at Interbike.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeff,

While I am bummed about the delay on my backordered GXs, I could no longer put up with my numb hands on my one bike - I had tried every concievable adjustment to my cockpit, but never any relief to the inevitable numb hands. So I picked up a set of the GP-1s.

Why did I not do this earlier?!? I am an idiot... These grips ROCK! I know some folks think the Ergon grips are all hype (I did at first too, I must confess), but my hands are lovin' it! 4 hour ride today and these grips were just what I needed.

Thanks for great product!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## ecox (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a pair of your old RM1 grips. Any chance you'll be selling the carbon bar ends only? I'd love a set, but don't have the need for a full upgrade to new grips.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Just a little marketing advice for you guys. I signed up on the US website to be updated when the site went "live". The new site is up and I never got an email. Just trying to help. It's not like I need any more marketing in my inbox.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ecox said:


> I have a pair of your old RM1 grips. Any chance you'll be selling the carbon bar ends only? I'd love a set, but don't have the need for a full upgrade to new grips.


In the future we will. Thinking in '08 and '09

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ryball said:


> Just a little marketing advice for you guys. I signed up on the US website to be updated when the site went "live". The new site is up and I never got an email. Just trying to help. It's not like I need any more marketing in my inbox.


Funny you say this. They are working on it. Specifically we are waiting for the Shopping Cart to up and running.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

ghosthound said:


> hmm... looks like a camelbak bladder _should_ fit but we shall see... I cant wait to try it on for myself!


Sure do hope so! :thumbsup:

Man, I love those *packs*! Should be out by now... It's already July, Jeff! LoL!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Onie said:


> Sure do hope so! :thumbsup:
> 
> Man, I love those *packs*! Should be out by now... It's already July, Jeff! LoL!


Packs are in the States. They are now being distributed to those distributors who wish to stock them. When I have a running list of stocking retailers....I'll post it up. I have a few in my possession to take to events and give to key Ergon sponsored athletes. This weekend I am in Breckenridge, CO for the Firecracker 50 and I am using the final product. I must say.....that it's pretty sweeeeeeeeeeet.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Scott99999 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if this question has already been asked, but is it possible to use Ergon grips with the magnesium bar ends with a carbon composite handlebar?. I'm thinking about getting the Easton EC90 handlebars, but want to make sure they're compatible. Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott99999 said:


> I'm not sure if this question has already been asked, but is it possible to use Ergon grips with the magnesium bar ends with a carbon composite handlebar?. I'm thinking about getting the Easton EC90 handlebars, but want to make sure they're compatible. Thanks!


Yes you can.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

ERGON said:


> Bladders similar in shape to the one in the picture below will fit in the sleeve designed inside the pack. If your current bladder isn't that shape....you can just stick it in the empty space in the pack
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


I have a BD1 arriving in the next day or two from Germany and wanted to know if there's any update if a Camelbak bladder will fit in it, also what size bladders will fit in, the one in the picture looks quite small but the blurb says up to 4l and even the 3l hydropak bladders are pretty long.

Thanks

.............Rikk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

1LegRikk said:


> I have a BD1 arriving in the next day or two from Germany and wanted to know if there's any update if a Camelbak bladder will fit in it?
> 
> Thanks
> .............Rikk


Yes, there is a pouch within the pack that is designed to hold a bladder. As long as the bladder is roughly THIS SHAPE (ie: rectangle), you will have no problems with fitting it inside. For me personally, I have been running a 100 oz hydrapack bladder with excellent results.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

ERGON said:


> Yes, there is a pouch within the pack that is designed to hold a bladder. As long as the bladder is roughly THIS SHAPE (ie: rectangle), you will have no problems with fitting it inside. For me personally, I have been running a 100 oz hydrapack bladder with excellent results.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Many thanks for the quick reply, I'll get a 3l hyrdropak ordered and report back. I'm expecting good things here 

BTW, any idea on when the gloves will be available?

..............Rikk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

I would expect very soon arrival with the gloves. I just received a small shipment here for the upcoming road trips and trade shows. I would have your LBS check their distributors from time to time over the next couple weeks.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Trailcarver (Dec 29, 2006)

I ordered item# BE408A01, Ergon Race Grip With Mag Bar End, from Jensen yesterday. It wasn't clear what the heck model it was. I ordered large though I suspect I should have gotten the small. I will post an honest review after doing a 5 hr ride this weekend. If my hands don't get numb, I will fully support the ridiculous $49.99 I paid.


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

Recieved my BD1 an hour ago so I thought I'd give some first impressions. I havn't recieved the bladder yet so will update when that comes, but that may be mon/tues as we have a postal strike tomorow 

*The good*
The design is generally superb, pretty much everytime I've looked and thought pffft that dosn't look right there's a reason, ie if you look in a mirror with the pack on the outside of the arm loops bulge out which looks plain wrong, that is untill you go into a riding position where they fit like a glove.

Once fitted it's extremly comfortable and you feel no wieght at all.

Even with a lot of hard/jagged things in the pack it's kept well away from your back.

Rain cover in the base, but with a buckle so if like me you don't want/need it you can take it out.

Loads of little hooks and attachments on the arm straps, in fact what are they all for? see need for decent instructions below.

*The bad*
the instructions are pretty poor, yes you may think what instructions do you need for a pack but with the amount of tweaks you need to do to get it to fit well it DOES.

Bladder is stored in the same compartment as everything else. The only seperator is a thin nylon one so if your bladder pops everything in the pack gets soaked this also means you nead to be very careful about putting anything sharp in the pack.
Hmmm more I think about this the more I really hate the idea, when filling I need to either take the bladder out or be REALLy carefull, same with emptying. At the moment with my camelbak I unzip the bladder compartment undo the top and turn the pack upside down to empty it. if I do that with this I end up with content of the pack in the sink.

After putting all my usual stuff in the pack I put my hand down where the bladder would be and found a pair of pliars sticking through that would almost certainly put a hole in the bladder so now I have to wrap anything remotly pointy in a rag before putting it in...

The zips on the main compartment are extremly hard to do all the way up and conversly one handed you cannot get them down again due to the main body of bag being so floppy.

The flappy bit at the back which i assume is for a helmet/pads why oh why didn't you put mesh along the bottom so it can be used as another pocket if not needed for a helmet.

Also with this flap why no snap connectors on the bottom section so it can be taken off if not needed as all I have now is this flappy bit thats always in the way.

Sorry this is rather negative atm but after all the hype and money I rather expected more.


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

A good friend of mine just left, he was very excited when I mentioned the BD1 so I thought I'd give it to him to look at without saying what I thought.

The two things he really didn't like was the bladder in with everything else and the lack of compartments in the backpack.
He summed it up with something I thought explained it quite well "looks like they spent so much time and money on designing the supports and straps they just chucked any old pack on the back to finish it in time"

Anyone else got one yet?


----------



## soslow (Jan 22, 2006)

Where can I get one? Would you be able to use this pack while not on the bike or would you look like a total goon?


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

You could use it for hikeing and stuff fine but it's not really designed for say a journey to work as when it's not on your back it's a bit bulky.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

1LegRikk said:


> *The bad*.......The flappy bit at the back which i assume is for a helmet/pads why oh why didn't you put mesh along the bottom so it can be used as another pocket if not needed for a helmet.
> 
> Also with this flap why no snap connectors on the bottom section so it can be taken off if not needed as all I have now is this flappy bit thats always in the way.


This is actually held on by velcro on the bottom. You can remove it as needed.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

I did find that yesterday, only because i dropped the pack and cought it by that bit and heard a ripping sound like velcro, although it's so tight how you'd get it back again would be interesting 

Used it in anger for the first time today and it's extremly comfortable to wear as you really hardly notice it on.
I had to take the bladder out to empty it, then filled it and couldn't get the bladder back in as there's not enough space so emty it again, push it back in then fill inside the pack. I have a hydropak bladder coming I'll see if that works better than the camelbak one in it.
The issues with the pockets I still found valid with nowhere to quickly stash gloves/glasses when you stop, also nowhere to pop a phone/small camera so you can get to it while the pack is on.

I'm going to try and track down some elasticated mesh material and try to make a pocket on it as somewhere to quickly put bits in when stopping and also to pop a waterproof in as well, as currently you have nowhere to put a waterproof before and more importantly a wet one after use.

If you could have the Ergon mount/straps with the body of a camelbak mayhem you'd have the BEST pack in the world.

I would be really interested in some feedback on my comments Jeff, whether on here or privately.


----------



## Scott99999 (Apr 16, 2007)

Another grips question....

I bought the small-sized grips with magnesium bar ends, which I'm using with a stock flat bar on a Specialized Epic. They've relieved SOME numbness. If I put them in too much of an angle (straight wrist), I get some hot spots on my palms, but if I put them too far back (i.e., bent wrist), I get my usual hand numbness. That said -- I've noticed an improvement and I think the current position is a good balance. I also ditched my Specialized BG gloves with padding for some Castelli gloves with little padding. 

NOW -- I'm going from a stock 24-degree stem with a stock flat bar to a Thomson 10-degree stem with a quality riser bar, which should put my hands in relatively a similar height, but with slightly more angle / sweep. 

QUESTION: Is anyone running (or can you run) the grips with bar ends with a riser bar? Does a riser bar and more sweep improve the angle of your wrists on the grips or make it more awkward? And the bar ends? 

The riser bars I'm looking at are either a Easton Monkeylite, Ritchey WCS riser or Race Face Next SL riser bar. 

Feedback appreciated!!!!!

THANKS!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

1LegRikk said:


> I did find that yesterday, only because i dropped the pack and cought it by that bit and heard a ripping sound like velcro, although it's so tight how you'd get it back again would be interesting
> 
> Used it in anger for the first time today and it's extremly comfortable to wear as you really hardly notice it on.
> I had to take the bladder out to empty it, then filled it and couldn't get the bladder back in as there's not enough space so emty it again, push it back in then fill inside the pack. I have a hydropak bladder coming I'll see if that works better than the camelbak one in it.
> ...


Based on the info here....it looks like you should have purchased the BD2 instead of the BD1. The BD2 has more cargo compartments and quick stash areas.

As far as filling a bladder....
I run a 110 oz hydrapack bladder inside my BD1. I always fill the bladder outside the pack then slide it into the pack. Then I fill the pack with the needed cargo. That has been the easiest and most successful for me. Your results may vary.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott99999 said:


> QUESTION: Is anyone running (or can you run) the grips with bar ends with a riser bar? Does a riser bar and more sweep improve the angle of your wrists on the grips or make it more awkward? And the bar ends?


Can you run a riser bar with barends? Sure. A riser can give you more sweep, but ultimately you chose the sweep when you purchase the bar. I have some folks running some crazy sweeping bars with the grips using and not using bar-ends. When it comes to set up.....it's your choice. Comfort is what is comfortable to you....not the guy down the street or the guy in the next forum.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

ERGON said:


> Based on the info here....it looks like you should have purchased the BD2 instead of the BD1. The BD2 has more cargo compartments and quick stash areas.
> 
> As far as filling a bladder....
> I run a 110 oz hydrapack bladder inside my BD1. I always fill the bladder outside the pack then slide it into the pack. Then I fill the pack with the needed cargo. That has been the easiest and most successful for me. Your results may vary.
> ...


Could be, I think there needs to be more on your website regarding pockets/spaces etc rather than a couple of pictures so people can actually see the differences are, as I just assumed it was carrying capacity in the main bag.

If I knew the BD2 had all the bits I'd order that and ebay off the BD1 but as above really need more info.

With regard to the bladder, most people like myself I guess have a standard set of stuff in the pack and just add a waterproof/warm top if needed. Having to empy the pack of all my standard stuff everytime just to fill it is to be blunt stupid. I carry :-
Pump
tools
patches
tubes
lock
waterproof gloves
first aid kit
pressure bandage
and lots of other odds and ends

Empying this lot out and repacking everytime isn't going to happen.

Is there anywhere I can find more info on the BD2's pockets etc?


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*BD1 and 2*

I meet Jeff this weekend at Pedros along with my wife and tried on the new packs with at least 20 lbs of weight in them. I was so impressed especially on my long frame at how well they sat and the great addition of the pivot on top of the pack. I wish they had them for sale because I am excited to get a pack that does not flop around and limited to space. I do not always opt for a bladder so I can stuff bottles and gear with no problems.

Also bought a couple pairs of gloves as well as my wife to try out this weekend. I really enjoyed them and they deff. kept my hands much cooler for a long finger glove with the mesh panels on the sides of the fingers. Overall I am impressed with their offering and look forward to all the new products we will be seeing soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*Where did you get it*



1LegRikk said:


> Recieved my BD1 an hour ago so I thought I'd give some first impressions. I havn't recieved the bladder yet so will update when that comes, but that may be mon/tues as we have a postal strike tomorow
> 
> *The good*
> The design is generally superb, pretty much everytime I've looked and thought pffft that dosn't look right there's a reason, ie if you look in a mirror with the pack on the outside of the arm loops bulge out which looks plain wrong, that is untill you go into a riding position where they fit like a glove.
> ...


Where did you order this and they had it in stock???


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

A company in Germany, working away for a few days so don't have the info with me atm


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

Jeff would it be possible to take some pics of the BD2 showing all the extra pockets and compartments please?


----------



## mudmojo (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's a high resolution picture of the BD 2 I came across while surfing the net. I rehosted it on a free site. Click on the thumbnail for a bigger picture (1500x1925).


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

I just picked some up and I love them. My hands aren't numb anymore and I am enjoying my rides more. What a great product!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

1LegRikk said:


> Jeff would it be possible to take some pics of the BD2 showing all the extra pockets and compartments please?











There is a pocket located on the outside flap. This pocket closes with velcro and is big enough to carry a cell phone, Clif Bar, trail pass, or even your wallet.









As with the BD1 you have your bladder holder.









To the left of the main pack zipper you have another zipper to another cargo area. This is long and skinny. Good for a hand pump or some nutrition bars.









On both the left and right side of the pack is a mesh cargo area. I have carried bottles, rolled up jackets, and spare light batteries on some of my adventures.









Between the shoulder harness and the back of the pack is another mesh area. This is pretty big, so the items that you could carry in here are endless. I have found myself storing needed items that I use often on long epic rides.....rain jacket, light wind jacket, and nutrition bars.









This zippered pocket is located just inside the main zipper on the right. Excellent spot for a hand pump or something of similar size.









On the left side inside the main zipper is another pocket. I threw a bottle in here for the picture to give you an idea how big it is.

So there you have it. There is much, much more room on the BD2 than the BD1. Any other questions?

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Using the central Flink® ball joint, the carrying system is no longer coupled to the backpack itself. It allows almost unrestricted movement of the upper body and relocates the center of gravity of the load to the hips. Pressure is steadily and equally distributed onto the shoulders which is very gentle on the back. This ingenious system allows a totally new and highly comfortable carrying sensation. The backpack stays firm in every situation, preventing undesired slipping on climbs, on technically demanding or downhill. The carrying system is shaped differently for men and women according to the gender-specific differences in body shape - the backpack is available with carrying systems in two sizes, making it adjustable to different body heights. The backpack can be individually customized for varying back lengths. The BD1 and BD2 have differing carrying loads. Both models have a sophisticated design and feature many sensible, innovative details.


Where does one look at/purchase one of these?

Thanks,

RW

.


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Jeff, looks like the BD2 it is then


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

RSW42 said:


> Where does one look at/purchase one of these?


A shipment of packs (about 400) arrived in the USA on July 1. Right now they are going through the whole warehouse inventory phase.....read: time consuming. These should start popping up at retailers around the end of July, first part of August.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## verdadbmx (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't know what I like more..my bio-pace chainwheels or my ergon grips???


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Are the gloves going to be available soon?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Are the gloves going to be available soon?


I have not heard a 100% set date yet. I will inquire while spending this week at Outdoor Retailer. The Ergon German crew is in town.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Are the gloves going to be available soon?


Gloves are NOT going to happen until 2008. The reason being is the sizing. The sizing is right for Europe....but does not transfer over smoothly to the USA

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

Are they still being released in Europe?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Gloves are NOT going to happen until 2008. The reason being is the sizing. The sizing is right for Europe....but does not transfer over smoothly to the USA
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Ouch. I just spent close to $200 on several pairs of gloves, none of which work well with either of my Ergons.

It may be a moot point, however, as I'm testing ODI Rogue grip to see if they work better than the Ergons.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

ERGON said:


> Gloves are NOT going to happen until 2008. The reason being is the sizing. The sizing is right for Europe....but does not transfer over smoothly to the USA
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

where can I buy the ergon GR2 grip online? performance doesn't seem to have them.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

1LegRikk said:


> Are they still being released in Europe?


I believe so.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Picard said:


> where can I buy the ergon GR2 grip online? performance doesn't seem to have them.


Check here....

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: These grips are awsome. 5 hours in the saddle yesterdayand no hand soreness. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

It's no good....I give up.

I've now got the BD1 and BD2 backpacks and have used them both for a good few weeks and to be honest they are pants. the BD1 I've already comented on and the same applies to the BD2 except where as the BD1 fitted fine the BD2 I cannot get to stay in place and it always slips off to th left or right no matter how tight I have the straps.
The extra pockets on the BD2 are an improvment but not by much and there's still nowhere to put a waterproof and simple things are missing like a key clip in one of the pockets so your keys don't go wandering.
It's a nice try and def a move in the right direction but Ergon seriously need to look at the actual carrying functionality of the packs as niether comes even remotly close to my old mayhem for carrying capacity or general ease of use.

And the bladder in the main compartment BAAAD idea, as I thought it only took about three rides before I got a damp lower back then opening the pack to find my multitool had popped a hole in the bladder which in turn had drenched everything in the pack and nicely filled up the waterproof section at the base which dosn't have a drain hole.

So after spending £180 on the packs, £20 on a hydrapak bladder which dosn't fit as the tube is to short, another £40 on a camelbak bladder, extension tube and cover (so it dosn't get holed again) I'm going back to my CB Mayhem. I may have a sweaty back again but at least I can finaly consentrate on riding rather than getting the pack to fit and everything to fit in the pack.

Has anyone else tried on yet, would really like to hear other comments.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

1LegRikk said:


> It's no good....I give up.


Can you post pictures of you wearing the pack? And even a picture of how you packed the pack?

You comments have me scratching my head 

I, along with numerous other people, have done rides ranging from 2-17 hours with both these packs, and have never run into these issues. The pack sliding around sounds like fit issues.

As for packing the pack....you have to use your best judgment. I normally put my multi-tool in the side pocket.

We have a dozen or more packs out across the USA being tested. It will be interesting to see if any of them come across the same problems.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

See what I can do regarding the pics.

The thing with the fit is almost everything has an elastic strain relief on it so you can only go so tight, this is where my comment of better instructions would help, I know it's only a backpack but it needs a good guide in the manual on how to fit it.

With the packing be honest, the user should not have to work around issues like this they should be designed out to begin with. You wouldn't put the petrol tank filler cap inside a car and remind the buyer to open the window when they first get in to let the petrol smell out, you design out the problem to begin with.

I carry quite a lot of spares/tools as being disabled it would be a major problem for me to be stuck 3-4 miles away from my car.

If you don't have access to them go to a retailer and take a look at the CB mayhem and Dakine nomad, these pack as nothing short of superb and are so close to be the perfect pack, now compare them to actualy backpack part of either of the Ergon packs there is just no comparison.

I've shown both packs to about 10-12 people and with no prompting they all to some extent or another found the same issues I've talked about in my first and following comments so it's honestly not just me, I think you need some more outspoken testers 

I love companies trying something new, your grips are awsome and soon as I can I will be snapping up some gloves and probably a saddle when they come out so keep up the good work


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Here are some pics....*









Here I have the mini-tool in the side pocket.









And for your keys....try hooking them to the hydration pack loop. Works very, very well.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Packs available in limited supply!*


















One of the local shops where I am living has picked up a small shipment of packs. He is willing to ship them to any location in the USA. Give Bike Tech a call and ask for Brent to further your quest for getting your hands on this product.

Bike Tech contact info is here at bottom of the page.

Thanks.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Because of the uncertainty of an arrival date in the USA, we have decided to just relaunch the product at Interbike.


I just saw an ad in the front cover of the August issue of Mountain Bike stating the availability date of the GX grips is mid August. Is that just an old ad? Is the target date still October?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> I just saw an ad in the front cover of the August issue of Mountain Bike stating the availability date of the GX grips is mid August. Is that just an old ad? Is the target date still October?


Sorry, it's an old ad. GX is still be relaunched at Interbike, and consumer/distributor availability is still October.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

I am in the process of building up a Titus Moto-Lite II. My LBS has the R1M in stock, but I'm willing to wait for GX1 or GX2 Carbon.
I am looking for some advise running bar ends on riser bar on Trail bike. 
1. Do I really need bar ends?
2. Are the ergos comfortable on riser bars?
3. Will they fit with SRAM Grip Shifts?
Jeff: 
1. Do you have an idea when they will be available in South Africa or can you let me know who the local agents are then I can follow up with them?
2. Will / Are the HM1 and HT1 Team gloves be available in South Africa?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Iwan said:


> 1. Do I really need bar ends?


That is 100% a personal choice.



Iwan said:


> 2. Are the ergos comfortable on riser bars?


I have athletes here in the USA running our grips on riser bars with no problems. So, to answer your question....yes, they are comfortable.



Iwan said:


> 3. Will they fit with SRAM Grip Shifts?


The GX grips are not cut down short to fit with gripshift. You could cut them down yourself if you wanted to. If you are running gripshift I suggest getting the GP1 in the gripshift version.



Iwan said:


> 1. Do you have an idea when they will be available in South Africa or can you let me know who the local agents are then I can follow up with them?


This is our distributor in SA...
*Lighthouse Trading
Unit 2
Old Brick Factory
Christian Ave
Epping 2
Cape Town/ South Africa*
I would call all local bike shops and outdoor stores in the area to see if they buy from this distributor.



Iwan said:


> 2. Will / Are the HM1 and HT1 Team gloves be available in South Africa?


Not sure on this one. Last time I heard, the gloves where going to be an early '08 product in the USA. I am not sure about your area.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. Great to see agents/reps/company guys responding on here. Phoned my LBS today...GP1's on their way.

BTW: Your grips are really comfortable and DOES help A LOT on long rides.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> GX is still be relaunched at Interbike, and consumer/distributor availability is still October.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


I'm going to be up at Whistler for a week starting October 14th. Any chance of getting the GX-2 grips by then?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> I'm going to be up at Whistler for a week starting October 14th. Any chance of getting the GX-2 grips by then?


I doubt it. Reason I say this is because I am at Eurobike as I type this and we just received a small sample package of the new and improved GX's to show. When I know.....you'll know.

FYI....I have a few pictures from the 1st day of Eurobike HERE. Some new Ergon products are being introduced in '08.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

ERGON said:


> FYI....I have a few pictures from the 1st day of Eurobike HERE. Some new Ergon products are being introduced in '08.


do I see :gasp: bar ends that are actually as big as a hand?!
It's about f'ing time! I had to pitch my ergons because I still have all my fingers and the 2" stub wasn't cutting it.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

ERGON said:


> I doubt it. Reason I say this is because I am at Eurobike as I type this and we just received a small sample package of the new and improved GX's to show. When I know.....you'll know.
> 
> FYI....I have a few pictures from the 1st day of Eurobike HERE. Some new Ergon products are being introduced in '08.
> 
> ...


Impressive! Two questions: First, as the GXs have obviously been completely overhauled, do you know the weight on them now? Second, for how much do you want to sell GX-2s out of your small sample package?


----------



## Kyle88 (May 30, 2007)

ERGON said:


> I doubt it. Reason I say this is because I am at Eurobike as I type this and we just received a small sample package of the new and improved GX's to show. When I know.....you'll know.
> 
> FYI....I have a few pictures from the 1st day of Eurobike HERE. Some new Ergon products are being introduced in '08.
> 
> ...


It's awesome to see you in here Jeff. Imagine if someone from Trek came in and opened themself up to a line of fire? It really shows that you are proud of your product and look to improve it. I just got some Ergon grips for my bday and absolutely love them. I had trouble with my hands going numb on some rides, but now I'm cured!

One BIG question.... Where can I get one of those calenders from the link above!!!?!?!?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Kyle88 said:


> One BIG question.... Where can I get one of those calenders from the link above!!!?!?!?


You can get the calender right here.....http://www.cyclepassion.com/

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Marco4Polo (Sep 9, 2007)

ERGON said:


> ... Last time I heard, the gloves where going to be an early '08 product in the USA.


Say it isn't so...so much for September '07, eh?:madman:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OMG, I can't believe this! They went from an almost perfect grip/bar end combo to hideous and un-nescesary. I don't believe those will sell to well. On the other hand I think they'll sell quite a few of the new ones with minimal bar ends, but hope they still retain the MAG R2 version.



Joules said:


> do I see :gasp: bar ends that are actually as big as a hand?!
> It's about f'ing time! I had to pitch my ergons because I still have all my fingers and the 2" stub wasn't cutting it.


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*need gloves now...*



ERGON said:


> Gloves are NOT going to happen until 2008. The reason being is the sizing. The sizing is right for Europe....but does not transfer over smoothly to the USA
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Are new sizes going to be made? Are the European sized too small for American hands? If they are sized S-XL, I don't understand how the sizing does not transfer smoothly to USA. Maybe a conversion sizing chart would need to be created, just like for shoes and such? I just need an XL USA size, can't I just buy the largest European size they make? Can I get a sample pair to review and show my large east coast MTB organization.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

glader60 said:


> Are new sizes going to be made? Are the European sized too small for American hands? If they are sized S-XL, I don't understand how the sizing does not transfer smoothly to USA. Maybe a conversion sizing chart would need to be created, just like for shoes and such? I just need an XL USA size, can't I just buy the largest European size they make? Can I get a sample pair to review and show my large east coast MTB organization.


An XL USA size would be and XXL in the current sizing offered. There are some small details that need to worked out regarding fit. From a retail point, this sizing issue is a nightmare....trust me....I know, having worked 7 years in a shop. I should know a lot more at Interbike in a week or so.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I am interested in the packs, and was wondering how much they weighed empty. If it's been posted, sorry, long thread and I didn't read every post. As far as the complaints, I don't think any of those would bother me. I'm a watter bottle man, don't dig hydration packs, so I could care less where the bladder sleeve is located. Besides, my bike tools go in a small zippered pouch so I can grab it all at one shot, instead of having my tools tubes, tire levers, etc, rolling around the bottom of my bag. My main reason for a good backpack is cycle commutting... Other than that somwhere to stash arm/leg warmers, extra watter bottle, camera (large), etc.

Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

bmadau said:


> I am interested in the packs, and was wondering how much they weighed empty.


Pack weight empty is just shy of 2 lbs. Currently we have the BD1 and BD2 available. Coming in the Spring months will be the BD3. It's bigger, waterproof, and designed for Trans-Alp style riding and racing. It is also laptop friendly. See picture below for a sneek peak...










Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

What are the 'bar end' bits on the grips for? Are they for holding like normal bar ends, or are they simply to stop your hands from slipping off the bars?

I tried some in a store. The main grip part seemed very comfortable, but I really couldn't figure out the tiny bar ends.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

womble said:


> What are the 'bar end' bits on the grips for? Are they for holding like normal bar ends, or are they simply to stop your hands from slipping off the bars?
> 
> I tried some in a store. The main grip part seemed very comfortable, but I really couldn't figure out the tiny bar ends.


The little barends on the GC2 are to allow more hand positions on the bar. Also, you can grab the barend and outer half of the grip to get the full barend "feel." If you are thinking you want something bigger either go with the GR2 or one of our new grips coming out in '08. See photos below....



















Thanks.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Ah, that's more like what I was expecting. Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I just started wearing the Ergon gloves (thank you, Jeff), and they work _great _with Ergon grips. I've tried at least half-a-dozen different gloves with my Ergon grips, and _none _of them felt "right." The Ergon/Ergon interface, however, is _excellent_. No conflict between the padding and the grip, no monkeying with the grips' position, etc. When they get the sizing issues sorted out, these things are going to sell like crazy.


----------



## ghosthound (Apr 24, 2007)

is there a store that will sell the stuff online? i want to get the GX2 grips but the stores in my area barely carry ANY of ergons products so i have a feeling they wont have those...


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*Replacement grips*

I have a pair of large GR2 grips I've been using a little over 1 month. The gray area that has hash marks for grip is mostly smooth now and the gray rubber is starting to separate from the black rubber. Where can I purchase replacement rubber grips or do I have to purchase the entire grip assembly with bar end? I live in the USA


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

I got GP1 after long time waiting, the grips great, work like most people say it is.
Just one cmplain (must) as advertise the grips should come as Rohloff option as well meaning one short and the other one regular size (left or right choice ??) but it was no whare to be found, only regular or grip shift which is small on both sides. so the options are to buy two pairs and mix, or to Butcher the grip on the shifter side.
Sure i butchered the right side, wirk just fine but a not very elegant solution !?
Still the grip is great and I love the large bolt no way to strip this one like the ODI bolt that I don't care to remember how many of them I striped.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ghosthound said:


> is there a store that will sell the stuff online? i want to get the GX2 grips but the stores in my area barely carry ANY of ergons products so i have a feeling they wont have those...


All of the GX grips models will NOT be available until the first of the year. As for the rest of the product....your shop can get it easily from BTI or QBP. If you wan to purchase online.....LOOK HERE.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

poppy said:


> I got GP1 after long time waiting, the grips great, work like most people say it is.
> Just one cmplain (must) as advertise the grips should come as Rohloff option as well meaning one short and the other one regular size (left or right choice ??) but it was no whare to be found, only regular or grip shift which is small on both sides. so the options are to buy two pairs and mix, or to Butcher the grip on the shifter side.
> Sure i butchered the right side, wirk just fine but a not very elegant solution !?
> Still the grip is great and I love the large bolt no way to strip this one like the ODI bolt that I don't care to remember how many of them I striped.


The setup you request is available in Europe. But there is plan to bring it to the USA in 2008. For the meantime, the only thing you can do is custom cut the grip with a fine tooth hacksaw.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

hey jeff, you're doing a great job selling and promoting the ergon stuff well done. you're just the sort of person to promote something new and innovative so well done.
just wondering about whether the bd2 could be changed just everso slightly and incorporate two waist band pockets that are waterproof for phone and keys/change. i know you put your keys on the loop in the back and understand that but some of the weather we have here in the uk makes you want to keep you pack on until the very last moment when you're through the door and drinking tea and eating toast. cheers
nick


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

nickhart said:


> hey jeff, you're doing a great job selling and promoting the ergon stuff well done. you're just the sort of person to promote something new and innovative so well done.
> just wondering about whether the bd2 could be changed just everso slightly and incorporate two waist band pockets that are waterproof for phone and keys/change. i know you put your keys on the loop in the back and understand that but some of the weather we have here in the uk makes you want to keep you pack on until the very last moment when you're through the door and drinking tea and eating toast. cheers
> nick


Thanks for your kind words!

There has been a request for the items you mentioned. The first "run" of bags will not have them. But it is something to keep an eye out for in the coming months.

These items have been requested....A LOT! Enough so, that we are listening and adapting

Thanks!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## kerrys914 (Apr 7, 2007)

Is there a bar-end delete available? If I decide to remove the bar ends I would like to finish of the grips some.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

kerrys914 said:


> Is there a bar-end delete available? If I decide to remove the bar ends I would like to finish of the grips some.


Not really sure if I understand your question or not. But, here goes nothing.....you buy either the grips with or without the barends. They are not interchangeable.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Marco4Polo (Sep 9, 2007)

MileHighMark said:


> I just started wearing the Ergon gloves (thank you, Jeff), and they work _great _with Ergon grips. I've tried at least half-a-dozen different gloves with my Ergon grips, and _none _of them felt "right." The Ergon/Ergon interface, however, is _excellent_. No conflict between the padding and the grip, no monkeying with the grips' position, etc. When they get the sizing issues sorted out, these things are going to sell like crazy.


Oh, delay after delay!! I want the gloves NOW!!! Guess I can't add 'em to this year's Christmas list.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

What's the status on the new grips? Last I heard they were supposed to be out after inter bike.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Didn't follow up on this thread and only just saw this. If you've managed to wear out the "knurled" part of the grip in only a month then you seriously need to take a look at your set up and position on the bike - _*you have to much weight on your hands.*_ I've had my grips now for over a year and many thousands of miles and I can still see the "knurl" marks on my MAG R2 grips.



glader60 said:


> I have a pair of large GR2 grips I've been using a little over 1 month. The gray area that has hash marks for grip is mostly smooth now and the gray rubber is starting to separate from the black rubber. Where can I purchase replacement rubber grips or do I have to purchase the entire grip assembly with bar end? I live in the USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

kev0153 said:


> What's the status on the new grips? Last I heard they were supposed to be out after inter bike.


Everything that was debuted at Interbike '07 will be arriving in the States in early January. Should end up on store shelves by mid-Jan '08.

Product status is updated as production time and shipping effects USA arrival on the Ergon site. Just click on your product of interest to get the latest dates. As of now, everything is pretty much available.....except for the GX line.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

I have been trying to hold out for the GX1 grips for a while now, but I found a pair of the WP1 grips at REI and think I might give them a go instead. However, I just have two questions first:

1. Do you know the approximate weight difference between the GX1 grips and the WP1 grips? 

2. Are both the top and bottom of the WP1 grips symmetrical? I think that the gray part of the grip is supposed to be the top and the black is supposed to be the bottom. But would the grips still be functional if I switched that around for aesthetic purposes? 

Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Taz8 said:


> Do you know the approximate weight difference between the GX1 grips and the WP1 grips?


GX1: 128 gr. per pr.
GP1 small (formerly WP1): 163 gr per pr.



Taz8 said:


> Are both the top and bottom of the WP1 grips symmetrical? I think that the gray part of the grip is supposed to be the top and the black is supposed to be the bottom. But would the grips still be functional if I switched that around for aesthetic purposes?


The grip is designed to be used with the "grey" side up. It's shaped on top to fit the hand. Running it upside down.....defeats the purpose of the product. The bottom is recessed to allow the fingers and fingertips to wrap around/under the grip.

Also, I just check Ergon stock at QBP about 2 minutes ago.....your LBS should have no problem getting their hands on the GP1, GE1, GC2, or GR2. Stock is good right now.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

ERGON said:


> GX1: 128 gr. per pr.
> GP1 small (formerly WP1): 163 gr per pr.
> 
> The grip is designed to be used with the "grey" side up. It's shaped on top to fit the hand. Running it upside down.....defeats the purpose of the product. The bottom is recessed to allow the fingers and fingertips to wrap around/under the grip.
> ...


Thanks Jeff, really appreciate the quick response.


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> All of the GX grips models will NOT be available until the first of the year.


I ordered a pair of GX2 grips on CRC last week, utterly stoked thinking I was going to score some early stock -- it said they'd be available on 27th November, but now the date has been pushed back to 7th December :/

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22719

So they definitely won't be available until '08, not even in Europe?


----------



## stratmosphere (May 22, 2007)

As a customer, this entire situation with this brand is the siliest thing I've EVER seen. As a retailer/manufacturer it would be my biggest nightmare. I think the products have all been over-sold way too far in advance.

I import and manufacture products, and even with a pile of product on a container we don't even talk about availability dates until it's in our hands and tested here, even if it was tested elsewhere supposedly in advance.

I would declare all the affected products as unavailable with no ETA.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

helgi said:


> I ordered a pair of GX2 grips on CRC last week, utterly stoked thinking I was going to score some early stock -- it said they'd be available on 27th November, but now the date has been pushed back to 7th December :/
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22719
> 
> So they definitely won't be available until '08, not even in Europe?


As mentioned before in earlier posts, GX will NOT be ready until '08. The grips all come from the same place (Taiwan). So date of availability will be same worldwide. The latest availability date is always available on our website.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

stratmosphere said:


> As a customer, this entire situation with this brand is the siliest thing I've EVER seen. As a retailer/manufacturer it would be my biggest nightmare. I think the products have all been over-sold way too far in advance.
> 
> I import and manufacture products, and even with a pile of product on a container we don't even talk about availability dates until it's in our hands and tested here, even if it was tested elsewhere supposedly in advance.
> 
> I would declare all the affected products as unavailable with no ETA.


The biggest problem with availability of Ergon grips in the USA is the fact that grips are being sold at a higher rate than they are being produced. For example, QBP has placed orders thinking they would last 3 months....only having them sell out in 3 weeks. So in most cases, retailers and online retailers are pre-selling product before they get it...which is their choice...and in my mind, just keeps digging an availability hole. In most cases it requires the purchaser to wait months. Every product, except for the GX line, has been delivered on time. And I'll say it again as I have since late July.....GX will be available after the 1st of the '08 year.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

Oh alright, just checking. Weird that CRC seem to be expecting it in stock though


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*any replacment gips?*



LyNx said:


> Didn't follow up on this thread and only just saw this. If you've managed to wear out the "knurled" part of the grip in only a month then you seriously need to take a look at your set up and position on the bike - _*you have to much weight on your hands.*_ I've had my grips now for over a year and many thousands of miles and I can still see the "knurl" marks on my MAG R2 grips.


[QUOTE =Originally Posted by glader60]
I have a pair of large GR2 grips I've been using a little over 1 month. The gray area that has hash marks for grip is mostly smooth now and the gray rubber is starting to separate from the black rubber. Where can I purchase replacement rubber grips or do I have to purchase the entire grip assembly with bar end? I live in the USA.[/QUOTE]

LyNx, It may be the gloves I was using, which some very grippy synthetic leather. I have switched over to some real leather gloves, which seem to be less grippy, and show less wear on the grips. Also I weigh in at 225 before gearing up and ride very, very hard. And no, I don't want to loose any weight, since it would mostly be from muscle, I have very little body fat.

I really wish that ERGON would answer my original question though!!! 
Can I purchase replacement rubber grips or do I have to purchase the entire grip assembly with bar end? I live in the USA. If I have to purchase the whole kit instead of just the rubber grip part, I'd be really pissed and would not recommend this product due to non-replacable wear items. It would be like buying brakes without the brakes pads available seperately.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

glader60 said:


> I really wish that ERGON would answer my original question though!!!
> Can I purchase replacement rubber grips or do I have to purchase the entire grip assembly with bar end? I live in the USA. If I have to purchase the whole kit instead of just the rubber grip part, I'd be really pissed and would not recommend this product due to non-replacable wear items. It would be like buying brakes without the brakes pads available seperately.


Right now, the grips are sold as a pair only, and you would have to buy a new set. I might be able to help you out though, but have a few questions first....
What grips do you have?
How old are they?
What State do you live in?

Also, in order for me to respond to your questions promptly you need to quote text so I get a response e-mail in my Inbox. Cool?

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Great CS from Ergon. I'd like to toss in my 2 cents and add that this is 'above and beyond'. I think that classing grips like brakes (with permanent and replaceable parts) is disingenuous and smacks of whining. Grips are grips. Ergons might be nice grips, but they're still... grips. They're pretty cheap, and running additional inventory for replacement parts is expensive for any company.

Glader, if you're 200 pounds of pure muscle and ride "very, very hard" then maybe the price you pay for that is that you can expect to wear out gear faster than the average bear. Trying to bully Ergon on a public forum is a bit underhanded :skep:


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

glader, I think one problem with what you'd like to get is the fact that Ergon ( the company -- not ERGON the forum poster ) seems to have their hands full just supplying distributors with the full sets, let alone parts. 

That being said, I do agree it would be nice if just the "rubber grip" portion of the set were available separately. I use the GR2 and love 'em to pieces; however at $50ish they are about double the price of ODI Ruffians/Rogues and other options -- and those choices do have the rubber grip portion available separately. Maybe once they get the product flow and distribution down we'll see them offer that :idea:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

north20 said:


> That being said, I do agree it would be nice if just the "rubber grip" portion of the set were available separately. I use the GR2 and love 'em to pieces; however at $50ish they are about double the price of ODI Ruffians/Rogues and other options -- and those choices do have the rubber grip portion available separately. Maybe once they get the product flow and distribution down we'll see them offer that :idea:


This is something we are currently looking at right now. Only problem is, that the grips that use barends would be the only grips in our line-up where you could replace the grip part. The GP1 grips are one piece (grip and clamp).

Here are the latest availability dates....

GP1 Superlight: Feb 08
GX1: February 08
GX2: March 08
GX3: April 08

BD1 Pack: late Dec
BD2 Pack: late Dec
BC3 Pack: April 08

And maybe I misinturpreted your first comment, but I do work for Ergon. Mostly in marketing and CS. I have no hand in production.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

ERGON said:


> And maybe I misinturpreted your first comment, but I do work for Ergon. Mostly in marketing and CS. I have no hand in production.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


I did indeed understand that you work for Ergon; when you state that you have no hand in production illustrates why I said what I did.

In other words, no use blaming a guy in your position for production and/or distribution shortfalls ... or both; whatever the case may be. Just no need to shoot the messenger.

And lastly, knowing that a replacement grip portion *is* possible for the GR2s I use ( having never tried the standard-no bar end models ) sure makes me hope that becomes a reality. Not that I blow through grips on my xc/epic bike often, but hey, buying options are always welcome imo :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought some R1M grips last year and I was massively disappointed with them as the bar ends were way too small. I emailed customer support in Europe twice about 'swapping out' the bar ends and received no answer both times. Superb customer support in my book, take the money and run.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

mrwibble said:


> I bought some R1M grips last year and I was massively disappointed with them as the bar ends were way too small. I emailed customer support in Europe twice about 'swapping out' the bar ends and received no answer both times. Superb customer support in my book, take the money and run.


Well, to answer you question, no you can not swap out the barends. At least not at this time.

Also, keep in the mind the barend on the GR1 is design to be use in conjunction with the paddle part of the grip. When you grip the GR1 barend, you should be grabbing it with 2 fingers and the rest of your fingers and hard grabbing the rubber of the paddle.

If you want a barend that is to be gripped by the entire hand you have to wait until we launch the GX3 and GC3 in the coming months.



















Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Are there any big differences between the GR2 and the GX2 that I'm not seeing? Aside from a more angular shape, is there a reason to wait for the GX2over the GR2?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Dwayne said:


> Are there any big differences between the GR2 and the GX2 that I'm not seeing? Aside from a more angular shape, is there a reason to wait for the GX2over the GR2?


Here are the differences....
GR2 uses the same grip as the GP1, and includes a magnesium barend.

The GX2 uses a new grip over the GR2. It is smaller in diameter, lighter, and much more minimalist. Also, the GX2 is available with a carbon barend.

Ideally, the GX is aimed at those wanting high performance. Those who want that edge on the race track with the lightest product we offer should look at the GX line up.

Overall, choosing the GX over the GR2 can save you upwards of 100 gr.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

It must be somewhere in this thread, but what's the dif in weight between GP1 and GX1? Also, are they (GX) much harder than GP's?
I have GP1's on my Titus ML and love them, but a bit of weight saving is always welcome...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Iwan said:


> It must be somewhere in this thread, but what's the dif in weight between GP1 and GX1? Also, are they (GX) much harder than GP's?
> I have GP1's on my Titus ML and love them, but a bit of weight saving is always welcome...


GP1: 202 gr.
GX1: 128 gr.

The GX1 and GP1 will be very similar is flex. If you really want to get into super fine details, the GX1 will be just a tad stiffer. Then again, the GX is designed for racing in the 2 hour format. Where as the GP1 is our all around grip for mountain bikers, touring riders, mom & dad on the local bike path.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

So when are they out then?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

***


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

mrwibble said:


> So when are they out then?


What are you referring to?

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## MountainCycle89 (Nov 7, 2007)

When will the GX2 be out?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

GX North America arrival dates are as follows...

GX1: February
GX2: March
GX3: April

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

Since the GX line has gone through a rehashing, do you have new weights and MSRPs for the GX1/2/3?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> Since the GX line has gone through a rehashing, do you have new weights and MSRPs for the GX1/2/3?


GX1: 128 gr, $39
GX2 Mag: 228 gr, $59
GX2 Carbon: 178 gr, $119
GX3: TBA

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Love the grips, but how about ~less~ packaging??? It's not even recyclable plastic!

If you are clever enough to come up with this great grip design, I'm sure you can come up with better (read: less) packaging.

Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

indigosky said:


> Love the grips, but how about ~less~ packaging??? It's not even recyclable plastic!
> 
> If you are clever enough to come up with this great grip design, I'm sure you can come up with better (read: less) packaging.
> 
> Thanks.


The people have spoken  
It's currently a work in progress.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

indigosky said:


> Love the grips, but how about ~less~ packaging??? It's not even recyclable plastic!
> 
> If you are clever enough to come up with this great grip design, I'm sure you can come up with better (read: less) packaging.
> 
> Thanks.


I second that.
All this packaging is really not needed :nono:


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

*GX2 v. GX3*

From the latest GX3 pics I've seen, it seems the GX3 will weigh a bit more than the GX2. Is that accurate?

GX2








GX3


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

emptybeer said:


> From the latest GX3 pics I've seen, it seems the GX3 will weigh a bit more than the GX2. Is that accurate?


You are correct. The GX2 uses carbon fiber for the barend. While the GX3 along with the 2008 version of the GR2 use a new material called "GFK." It's lighter than magnesium, but a tad heavier than carbon.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

what are the chances of the GX2 or any high end barend/grip combo being made available in white..............................


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

RockStarRacing said:


> what are the chances of the GX2 or any high end barend/grip combo being made available in white?


What are the chances? Low. We did a limited run of white GE1's for some of the Topeak-Ergon athletes and some DH racers in Europe. There hasn't been much of a demand for it really. I can put a bug in the ear of the designer to let him know there is some interest. But in all honesty, I wouldn't hold my breath.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Mac13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there any way to get the diameter of the small and large GE1? My lbs doesn't have this grip so I am wanting to order some online but don't know what size to get. I wear a large glove but could also wear a medium glove because my hand is kind of in between depending on the type of glove. Any help or advice as to what size I should get would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Mac13 said:


> Is there any way to get the diameter of the small and large GE1? My lbs doesn't have this grip so I am wanting to order some online but don't know what size to get. I wear a large glove but could also wear a medium glove because my hand is kind of in between depending on the type of glove. Any help or advice as to what size I should get would be great. Thanks!


I currently have that info in for request from Ergon World Hdqt's. I should know soon.

I receive this same question yesterday via the Ergon website contact page. This might have been you?

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Mac13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya that was me


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Mac13 said:


> Ya that was me


Right on! I'll e-mail you and post the specs here once I get the numbers.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Jeff,

Kudos for you actually participating on this website. Really great CS for Ergon that's for sure.

Wondering if there is any idea when the gloves will be released on the N.American market? I see them in Europe, and would love to give them a try...esp. because Ergon grips don't seem to do teh whole trick for my hand pain...most of it is gone, but there is still a little bit left. I'm trying a new glove this year to see if it'll work, but I'd love that glove to be Ergons 

Thanks mate,

Tim


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Sullycanpara said:


> Wondering if there is any idea when the gloves will be released on the N.American market? I see them in Europe, and would love to give them a try...esp. because Ergon grips don't seem to do teh whole trick for my hand pain...most of it is gone, but there is still a little bit left. I'm trying a new glove this year to see if it'll work, but I'd love that glove to be Ergons


Gloves will not hit the North America market until very late '08 or very early 2009. If you look at the North America section of the Ergon site, you will see we do not have the gloves listed. Simply because we do not have a set date.

About the only thing I can tell you about our gloves is that they are very minimalist. They are design to work with the grips.....similar to a clipless pedal system. It's a very specific interaction.

If you want them really, really bad you might have to go to an online retailer in the EU.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

are the carbon grips ready now?


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been trying to order a pair of GX2 Mag through my LBS and they can't seem to be able to find them in any of their wholesalers. Any tips on where I can find those grips?


----------



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

CRC in the UK was meant to get them today but they're a no show.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

As mentioned in earlier posts, these are the arrival dates of the GX grips in North America as of late September...

*GX1:* mid Feb '08
*GX2 Carbon or GFK:* March '08
*GX3:* April '08

BD1 and BD2 packs are now available.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Mac13 (Jan 16, 2008)

ERGON said:


> Right on! I'll e-mail you and post the specs here once I get the numbers.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Jeff have you heard anything yet? Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Mac13 said:


> Jeff have you heard anything yet? Thanks!


Sorry, I have not. The designers, who would know the answer, are currently in Taiwan.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

Jeff, when I are these grips coming to the UK? What will the order code / model name be? These would look superb on my Cannondale Badboy Ultra


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

mrwibble said:


> Jeff, when I are these grips coming to the UK? What will the order code / model name be? These would look superb on my Cannondale Badboy Ultra


I am not 100% sure, as I am only involved in the North American market. Here, we won't see that grip until March. It might be earlier in the EU. I would check this link and contact the UK inside man.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

If your grips were round and the gloves had a huge palm rest built into THEM, then I could use your stuff.

I was really excited to try your grips, but could not find a position that made me happy. In order to grip them while climbing steep technical ups, they had to have the rests up. In order to drop steep chutes, the rests had to be pointed way down. There was always a point in the ride (steep mountainous trail) where my hands would cramp or I felt like I was going to lose my grip.

If it's possible, I suggest more undercutting of the rest to allow more room for fingertips. Or just an even smaller paddle. 

Others seem pretty happy, but i thought I'd give my feedback, anyway.


----------



## Norcalgeek41 (Mar 30, 2007)

My brother in law races 24 hours--in fact he just took second at 24 hours of the old pueblo! He told me about Ergon last August. I bought a pair and have never had any regrets about the purchase. I would easily sacrafice some grams for being able to feel my hands ! Great product--but no stickers for my bike transport vehicle


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Gx1 Now Available*

Starting on Monday, March 3, the GX1 will be available in the USA. BTI, one of our top distributors, will start shipping to local bike shops. The GX2 and GX3 will be coming shortly.

The wait is over!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

The GX1 looks like a perfect balance of wrist support while still being able to grip the bars completely. I might have to pick up a set to try them out!


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Starting on Monday, March 3, the GX1 will be available in the USA. BTI, one of our top distributors, will start shipping to local bike shops. The GX2 and GX3 will be coming shortly.
> 
> The wait is over!
> 
> ...


_Stoked_! Can't wait to hook them up on my Blur! It'll be interesting to see where I am in the backorder queue! 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone been able to find the GX's online?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Anyone been able to find the GX's online?


Probably won't be for a few days or so. Heck, the first shipment doesn't get into the hands of distributors until today (3-3-08). Comp Cyclists tends to be the first to get their hands on our new products.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Just ordered a pair from Universal.


----------



## DH_WP (Feb 5, 2004)

Can the GX1 be cut down to work on gripshift? I know this will void any warranty.
The contact point where it is tightened is on the end, so cutting back the GX1 to work with a gripshift should be possible?

thanks


----------



## ghosthound (Apr 24, 2007)

any updates on the gx2's? ive been on backorder with competitive cyclist since 1/16!! they are now saying they dont expect them in until 3/31... although im not holding my breath. their expected date has been bumped back several times.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ghosthound said:


> any updates on the gx2's? ive been on backorder with competitive cyclist since 1/16!! they are now saying they dont expect them in until 3/31... although im not holding my breath. their expected date has been bumped back several times.











GX2 Magnesium is to hit the States at the end of March.









GX2 Carbon is to arrive mid-April.

Both dates and pictures above are as off last weekend from the Taipei Cycle Show in TW. The grips are being produced...if not already produced. It's a matter of supply and demand of the entire World...not just the USA.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

DH_WP said:


> Can the GX1 be cut down to work on gripshift? I know this will void any warranty.
> The contact point where it is tightened is on the end, so cutting back the GX1 to work with a gripshift should be possible?
> 
> thanks


Can you? Yes. Just keep in mind, that the GX is very minimalist. There will be a pretty large "lip" between the edge of the shifter and the edge of the grip. This "lip" might rub your hand the wrong way. Just keep that in mind.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ghosthound (Apr 24, 2007)

i sure hope they are worth the wait!


----------



## Ketut (Dec 26, 2007)

May be this has been discussed before but it's such a long thread and I didn't read all post, but where can I see pictures of the inside of the backpack? I wonder if I will be able to use it not only for biking but for daily use as well, since I work as a field engineer and always carry a backpack. Can it, for instance, be used to carry a laptop and a couple of books?

Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Ketut said:


> May be this has been discussed before but it's such a long thread and I didn't read all post, but where can I see pictures of the inside of the backpack? I wonder if I will be able to use it not only for biking but for daily use as well, since I work as a field engineer and always carry a backpack. Can it, for instance, be used to carry a laptop and a couple of books?
> 
> Thanks.


In you situation, I would wait for the BC3. It will meet your needs better.

Other wise, the wise the second option is the BD2. There are some pictures here from a consumer.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ghosthound (Apr 24, 2007)

woot woot!! my GX2 Carbons are arriving tomorrow!! i cannot wait to take a ride with them. I will post pix when i get them!

Ergon blew me out of the water with the BD2 pack, im hoping the grips are no different!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

The GX1 is a great grip. By far the most comfortable I've tried.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

*GP1 compatible with Gripshift?*

This question has more than likely been asked already but are the GP1 grips compatible with Gripshift?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Spastook said:


> This question has more than likely been asked already but are the GP1 grips compatible with Gripshift?


Sorry for the late reply, but Yes, the GP1, GC2, and GR2 are all available in a gripshift specific model. The GX line of grips is not.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rori99 (Jun 17, 2008)

hi Ergon,
i have not much understood which is the right way to grab the short barend of gx2. Can you post a photo with a hand (fingers) in the right position?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rori99 said:


> hi Ergon,
> i have not much understood which is the right way to grab the short barend of gx2. Can you post a photo with a hand (fingers) in the right position?


Currently the barend on all of the Ergon grip models is short. It is designed to be gripped along with the "wing" of the grip. Below are some examples...







In 2009 we will introduce 2 longer barend options.





Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rori99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks!
it could be a good idea let us the possibility to change the 2008 barend with new 2009 barend mantaining the same 2008 gx2 grip. This will reduce a bit costs that for carbon version are already a bit high.

I have already gx1 that i think it's really fabulous, for this reason i have ordered gx2 carbon and i am waiting for it.
I see that barend is usually in a rise position in respect to the grip, have you found any problem of interference beetween the hand and barend changing from gx1 to gx2? The hand touches the barend?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rori99 said:


> I see that barend is usually in a rise position in respect to the grip, have you found any problem of interference beetween the hand and barend changing from gx1 to gx2? The hand touches the barend?


The hand tends to touch the barend. It acts as a bumper and does not interfere with how the rider grasps the grip.



Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rori99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,
i will share my experience with mtbr users after a pair of week of testing.


----------



## rori99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have received them, gx2 carbon, today and obviously ... i made immediately a short run of 22 km. First impression is really good, only a little numbness to index of both hands. Anyway result is much much better than gx1 that were already best grips i had, comfort of gx2 is very very high and following Ergon photos i found immediately the right position.

Only one thing is not like i expected : weight.
My pair is 196g and not 178g, acceptable for the comfort i had today but different from what declared :nono: .


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a question about the small GP-1 twistgrip Ergon grips.

I'm currently running a SRAM twist grip shifter and want to try the small Ergon grips with this setup.

My question: How long are the small ErgonGP-1 twistgrip style grips from end to end?


Thanks,


R.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Rainman said:


> My question: How long are the small ErgonGP-1 twistgrip style grips from end to end?


3.75 inches.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

ERGON said:


> 3.75 inches.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Thanks Jeff.

R.


----------



## Somnatash (Jun 24, 2008)

ERGON said:


> ...
> In 2009 we will introduce 2 longer barend options.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff and all,
This is my first post - so please be gentle. I am planning to modify my bike (a brompton) for a long touring trip (mostly flat) and look for comfort since the bike has small wheels (ETRO 349) and probably will have no front suspension. Also I want more hand positions. It would be nice to upgrade with one of those full size horn ergons in 2009. For optics I like the above/race much more.

Are there any back draws in using the above for longer rides?

The reason I already ask is wondering which bar to get. The bar is probably gonna be a syntace alu-VRO but I have not decided how much backsweep: 9° or 12° or 16°. For ergonomics I tend to go for 16° but I fear the horns stick out too much to be useful with a 16° backsweep. 
What is the most sweep you can recommend with the use of ergons with horns?
Thanks a lot.
Somnatash


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Somnatash said:


> Are there any back draws in using the above for longer rides?


Drawbacks? Heck no. The grips will be added comfort feature. For your tour, I would look at the GR2 or the GR2 Leichtbau. Both of these have longest barend we currently offer...and the grip utilizes our flagship grip which has a soft, but stable, wing to add a element of suspension to the front end of the bike.



Somnatash said:


> What is the most sweep you can recommend with the use of ergons with horns?


Since you are not riding singletrack...I assume....you can get by with just about whatever sweep you are comfortable with. Here is an example. I also have many, many folks running the non-barend grips on Mary bars, Jones Bars, and other funky bar set ups.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Somnatash (Jun 24, 2008)

ERGON said:


> .Since you are not riding singletrack...I assume....you can get by with just about whatever sweep you are comfortable with. Here is an example. I also have many, many folks running the non-barend grips on Mary bars, Jones Bars, and other funky bar set ups.


Hi Jeff,
Thanks for the link to Mary! From the picture in the middle it looks like the short horns don't point outwards on a 17°sweep bar. So it will probably okay on a 16° Syntace with full size horns. I don't mind the "looks" of such a set up, I was just concerned about ergonomics and don't want to buy a bar only to see that I cant use ergons with (full size) bar ends on that bar. (As for "drawbacks" I meant not in general (sorry for being unclear) but the "racing" above one in comparison to the "touring" one on the second picture. I need to keep my cockpit as light as possible b/c otherwise the bike will fall when folded. So thanks again - I look forward to the grips.


----------



## rori99 (Jun 17, 2008)

after 1 week of hollydays i can say gx2 are great great grips.


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

*Not a big fan.*

All of these posts have gotten me curious about the grips. I thought that they would be great for my commuter or "Beater" bike. It is a modified mountain bike which I have made into a commuter and has a Easton Carbon Bar.

After all of the positive posts, I purchased a pair of Ergon GR-2 for this bike and installed them. I then took my bike out on a 30 mile ride which I seemed to be adjusting the grips every mile or so to make sure that they were at the right angle for me. To make a long story short, I liked the initial feel, but I had more hand numbness on that ride than I have ever had than with my regular grips. After that one ride, I decided to go back to the RaceFace Good n' evil grips.

Anyone interested in buying a pair of once used grips? :madman:


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Do the Good N Evil grips have a barrel-type profile?


----------



## fishboy2807 (Jul 22, 2006)

*A side (pocket) order for BD-2 please...*



ERGON said:


> There has been a request for the items you mentioned. The first "run" of bags will not have them. But it is something to keep an eye out for in the coming months.
> These items have been requested....A LOT! Enough so, that we are listening and adapting


I think this would be a smart upgrade... it could even be an after market accessory so that they can fit to existing Ergon backpacks (there's even a couple of points on the exoskeleton where you could attach this quite simply.) In my opinion the backpack really needs these pockets.

Amongst my growing number of bike hydration packs I have recently added a BD-2 team edition and a Wingnut Enduro pack. I like the BD-2, but I find the side pockets on the Enduro are absolutely brilliant for easy access to things like food, phone etc... especially on really long rides, when I don't want to stop and remove the pack. These pockets are big (almost cavernous) with a big mesh side pocket and a waterproof zip pocket on each side. In each side I can store a couple of rolls, cake, bars and even a 600ml coke if I need it. I wish the BD-2 had something like this as I can't easily reach anything in the existing side pockets.

On long events and epics, I am reaching for the Wingnut Enduro pack for this reason and find my BD-2 is yet to find a regular use. Sure, I've snagged the mesh side pockets on the Enduro in some tight ST, but that's OK as i'd rather have access to food when I need it.

I'm even tempted to get a friend to make a couple of protos up for me, so I can be using the Ergon a bit more... but i'd like Ergon to come up with something groovy for me.

While you're in the mood for feedback, I'd also mention the Wingnut has additional exit points for the hydration hose down low on the sides near where the shoulder straps come back onto the pack. I find this handy as the hose doesn't need to travel nearly as far to get it where I need it. On conventional packs the hose always has to come up from the bottom of the bag, out the top and then down the shoulder strap... it invariably ends up feeling a little short for my liking. It's a simple thing, but it works really well.

My two cents anyway.  
Fishboy


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

They look like this:


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

ERGON said:


> I also have many, many folks running the non-barend grips on Mary bars, Jones Bars, and other funky bar set ups.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Any pictures? How about soma sparrows or northroad type bars (used as risers not as drops).


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

carlton said:


> Any pictures? How about soma sparrows or northroad type bars (used as risers not as drops).


For example.....



Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Superbärt (Jul 22, 2008)

That is exactly what I experienced the first few rides I rode those grips. 
But when the angle finally is spot on, the comfort is great! I ride all my alpentours here, with rigid fork, but with these grips!
I suggest to give them a few more rides, you can always get rid of them afterwards if they keep annoying you!


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

goodvibe said:


> ...Anyone interested in buying a pair of once used grips? :madman:


goodvibe - I left you a PM, if you still want to get rid of these let me know.


----------

